# Blutelfen - Hordler mit Style oder unpassende Rasse?



## sarax (10. Oktober 2007)

Der Blutelf

Bis vor dem Brennenden Schlachtzug war noch keine Rasse so umstritten wie diese. 
Aber dann, zur Erscheinung der Erweiterung, für viele ein Schock und für viele ein Segen, stand er da. Der Blutelf. 

Mit seiner Graziösen Haltung und seiner Erhobenen Ausrucksweise passte er nicht so ganz in das Schema der Horde. Daher entwickelten viele Spieler eine Abneigung gegen ihn. Sie meinten, diese Rasse wäre besser bei der Allianz aufgehoben. 

Ich habe mich von diesen Sprüchen nicht beirren lassen und diese Rasse angetestet und weitergespielt. Nach einiger Zeit war der Blutelf dann 70. Aber leider hat sich der Eindruck über die Blutelfen bis Heute nciht geändert. Es ist sogar schon einmal vorgekommen, das ich aus einer Instanzengruppe geworfen wurde, nur wegen meines Blutelfs.

Nun möchte ich wissen, was ihr über diese sehr umstrittene Rasse denkt?
Tolleriert ihr sie?
Verabscheut sie ihr?
Oder findet ihr Die Rasse Symphatisch?


----------



## Crazywigga (10. Oktober 2007)

ich hab nix gegen blutelfen Oo
das wäre ja mal was, wenn es in wow plötzlich rasissmus geben würde O_o (heisst aber nicht, dass es so weit kommen soll)


----------



## Escurona (10. Oktober 2007)

hiho du wurdest aus ner ini deswegen geworfen?wie krass.Ne ich find Blutelfen ganz ok ich mag nur nich ihr startgebiet sonst hätt ich bestimmt auch eine^^Aber der blutelf muss ja auch net jedem gefallen hauptsache er macht dir spass:-)


----------



## offtank12 (10. Oktober 2007)

naja iwie find ich sie passen nich zur horde wegen der witze zum einen und da sie schöner sind als die anderen völker der horde


----------



## Woodspirit (10. Oktober 2007)

Hhm, also das Startgebiet ist wunderschön, keine Frage. Die Ghostlands kenn ich nicht, da war ich noch nicht.

(Notiz an mich: Besuchen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich kann zu Blutelfen nur sagen: Sehen? Umklatschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kill on sight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terroris91 (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab noch nie gehört das jemand wegen einer bestimmten Rasse aus ner Instanzengruppe gekickt wird!!
Is ja auch zimlich lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wer sich ein bisschen mit der Story von Warcraft auskennt (die mir persönlich bei wow zu sehr in den Hintergrund gerückt is... darum hab ich ja auch drangegeben xD), der sollte wissen das das Bündnis der Blutelfen mit der Horde ehr ein Zweckbündnis ist damit sie ihre alte Macht wiedererlangen... Der Sonnenbrunnen wurde ja von Arthas zerstört (darum liegt Silbermond ja auch halb in Trümmern) was die "Hochelfen" an den Rand der Ausrottung trieb und die letzten Überlebenden zu den "Blutelfen" machte!

So ähnlichs wars doch bei WC III verbessert mich wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht hab is ja schon was her!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wie man sieht gibt alles Sinn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long
Ex-Hordi Terroris


----------



## Euskipeuski (10. Oktober 2007)

Öhm ... also also Ich spiel Ally und öhm ich kann mit Hrodlern grundsätslich wenig anfangen aber es kommt immer auf den spieler an wenn ern assi is und mich legt während ich gegen nen Mob lämpf dann mag ich ihn net egal welche klasse/rasse whatever. Bluteflen sind mir egal genauso wie der reest hab trozdem mag ich ent angekreuzt eweil se horde sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treecat (10. Oktober 2007)

Muß es gestehen: habe auch ein paar B11-en-Twinks gespielt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde aber auch, dass sie nicht ganz zur Horde als "Monster-Armee" passen. Da wären die Dranei doch besser gewesen; die B11en sind zu "schön" (warum rennen wohl die meisten B11innen etwas leicht bekleidet rum?). 

Warum muß ich da spontan an einen bestimmten SHAKES&FIDGET -Comic denken ....? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit den hübschen B11en sind auch mehr Kiddies von der Allianz rübergekommen, die sonst Menschen oder N11en gespielt hätte. Wenn man ältere Hordies fragt war das Horden-Gebiet vor BC doch etwas "erwachsener" gewesen.

Aber das Startgebiet der B11en ist um längen besser als das Brachland; da kommt man locker an einem Wochenende auf 20. Sogar einen Druiden-Ausbilder gibt es in SM (die schönste Stadt bei WoW); als ich da noch  spielte kamen immer mehr andere Hordies zum leveln dahin. Vor allem die Items für die Endquests sind einfach  zu gut, um sie sich nicht zu holen (deswegen rennen auch so viele mit dem B11-Magier-Stab rum).


----------



## Kajinda_Gôrak (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele einen Hordler und mag Blutelfen nicht. Ich denke sie passen nicht zur Horde und finde sie passen wirklich besser zur allianz. Die weiblichen sehen zwar gut aus, aber die männlichen sehen ja mal sch**ße aus, mit solchen komischen Anime-Figuren kann ich nichts anfangen, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2007)

ich stimme meinem vorposter zu, ich spiele auch hordler und find blutelfen mehr als unpassend!


----------



## Pomela (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich mag meine Elfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster Char war eine Untoten Priesterin. Ich hatte sie so zurecht gemacht, dass sie quasi aussah wie ein blasser Mensch. Rassefähigkeiten hin oder her, schliesslich soll mir der Char ja auch gefallen.

Trolle: zu blau, dicke Beine, keine Schuhe
Orks: zu grün, ich finde ingesamt hässlich
Taueren: nice, aber auf Dauer möchte ich keine Kuh sein, obwohl der Druide mir als Klasse gefallen würde.

Mein 2ter Char, der zum Main wurde, ist eine Blutelfin... ich konnte mit BC nicht wiederstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Silbermond ist eigentlich nur schön... richtig klasse, da brennt einem das Auge! Aber ständig leben möchte ich da nicht.. ich fühle mich mit meiner Elfe in Orgrimmar sehr wohl.

Was die anderen Spieler spielen, ist mir persönlich egal. Ich hege nicht eher Zu- oder Abneigung nur weil ich diesen Char irgendwie hässlich oder komisch finde.


----------



## Dawni (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich mag Blutelfen, hab davon auch 2 Twinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber vielleicht mag ich sie auch nur weil ich ne Frau bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Who knows.....  Aber mein Main ist ne Trollin


----------



## Königmarcus (10. Oktober 2007)

also ich finde die blutelfen nice, ... ok die männlichen sehen sehr nach anime kram aus, aber trotzdem find ich sie gut. sie "frischen" die horde ein bisschen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (10. Oktober 2007)

Radio Ironforge interviewt einen Zwerg...

"Hallo, wir sind von Radio Ironforge, und würden gerne wissen, wie Sie Blutelfen finden?"
"ÖH, Feldstecher, Nachtsichtgerät, Wärmebildgerät..."
"Nein, nein, Sie verstehen uns falsch - was haben Sie gegen Blutelfen?"
"ÖH, Schwerter, Handgranaten, MG's, Mistgabeln..."
"Neinneinnein, Sie verstehen uns wieder falsch - was machen Sie sich aus Blutelfen?"
"ÖH, Handtaschen, Teppiche, Gardinen, Kleider..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (10. Oktober 2007)

ich mag Blutelfen.

Die haben eine so schöööne Sterbeanimation.


----------



## Näcrö (10. Oktober 2007)

@ Kujon:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  autsch!

@ thema: ich habe auch ein blutelfen. ich finde eigentlich das die blutelfen gut zur horde passen. vorallem weil die allys dann eine elfen rasse mehr hätten und das sicherlich blöde gewesen wäre. außerdem kann ich als blutelf hexer so richtig arogant wirken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit schönem seidenem haar und vor dunkler macht nur so knisternt. da kommt son kleiner orc halt nicht hinter her... vorallem nicht mit der sauberkeit. *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (10. Oktober 2007)

Solche Rassisten xD

Nee, ich bin allianzer und mag die Blutelfen....^^


----------



## fabdiem (10. Oktober 2007)

im allgemeinen männliche blutelfen sind gay weibliche sehn genauso gut aus wie weibliche nachtelfen

aba das geilste isn blutelf pala^^


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (10. Oktober 2007)

Blutelfen sind das einzigste Hordevolk das mir sympathisch ist. Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben mag ich Elfen generell und daß sie Palas ("meine" Klasse) haben macht sie noch interessanter.

Hatte frisch nachm BC-Release auch ne generelle Abneigung gegen die männliche Variante, aber wenn man bei der Wahl der Frisur vorsichtig is geht das schon. Das Gestalten eines männlichen Blutelfen is halt immer ne Gratwanderung zwischen cool und *naihrwißtschon*...

Das einzige was ich nach wie vor nicht leiden kann sind diese Son-Goku-Klone die sich immer wunderst wie toll vorkommen. Schaukelt eure Dragonballz doch bitte woanders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Der Shakes & Fidget Comic, der bereits angesprochen wurde (Folge 26 übrigens) wär für mich auch fast Realität geworden. Aber wie gesagt mit den alten Hordevölkern kann ich nach wie vor nicht so gut und da ich leidenschaftlicher Twinker bin wären meine Möglichkeiten somit zu stark eingeschränkt gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Elitebttler (10. Oktober 2007)

btw. du hast Blutef geschrieben ^.^


----------



## Denji (KdV) (11. Oktober 2007)

hm da fehlt: Weis nicht (mir is das schnupe spiel zwar auf rp-server nehm dass aber nicht so ernst^^)


----------



## Rudi TD (11. Oktober 2007)

sarax schrieb:


> . Es ist sogar schon einmal vorgekommen, das ich aus einer Instanzengruppe geworfen wurde, nur wegen meines Blutelfs.



Ich glaube eher du wurdest aus der Gruppe gekickt weil du einen Jäger spielst...du weißt schon: Jäger die "Kiddy/noob"-Klasse und Leute mit ihren dummen Vorurteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepin Master (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde, Blutelfen passen sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen Spieler zu diskriminieren, weil er einen vermeintlich "falschen" Char spielt, ist so dermassen krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich sowas von der Ally-Seite nicht kenne, zeigt mir das ich auf der richtigen Seite stehe.
Wenn Hordies so mit ihren Landsleuten umgehen, dann passt doch der Blutelf bestens zu denen, oder??
Arrogant und hochnäsig..................

"Du darfst nich mit...du bist ein Blutelf......!!!

Aus Solidarität erstelle ich nu einen Blutelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (11. Oktober 2007)

Also...ich schätze die Blutelfen auchnicht sonderlich... dennoch beschwere ich mich nicht das es sie auf der Seite der Horde gelandet sind...
Sie passen vom aussehen nicht wirklich zur Horde ..das stimmt..aber sie sind...genau wie alle anderen Völker der Horde...ein Volk welches unterdrückt wurde... sieht man sehr gut in WC3 ... und aus solchen Völkern besteht die Horde nunmal wenn mans genau nimmt.
Desweiteren... wurde ja in WoW auch angeschnitten das sie nicht soooo beliebt sind... sieht man ja gut dadran das Thrall sich bis zum schluss weigert sie aufzunehmen...es aber dann letztendlich doch tut ...mit etwas murren.. *g*


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2007)

Zitat Corspegrinder: "I can't belive they gave us fucking bloodelves, they're not evil! If you go to fucking bloodelve city fucking silvermoon its fucking queer looking, man! fucking bloodelves!"

So isses!


----------



## Hojo (11. Oktober 2007)

Naja...EVIL ...is ja eigentlich keiner von der Horde.... zumindest nichtmehr ...wobei ich mir aber bei den Untoten nicht sicher bin... die verarschen doch eh jeden.. *murmel* ...


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2007)

Ob Hordler lieb oder böse sind sei mal in den Raum gestellt aber ich finde einfach das Blutelfen nicht passen. Ein Hordler muss stinken, schmutzig sein und sich gehen lassen. Da passt so ein gestriegelter Blutelf einfach nicht rein und wird es auch nie. Mit den Mounts will ich garnicht erst anfangen...


----------



## Kirali (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab bisher nur Alli gespielt, da mein Freund aber nen Tauren Krieger spielt, hab ich mir einen Blutelf Hexenmeister erstellt und finde auch das Startgebiet sehr gut. 
Fand es nämlich blöd wenn wir beide spielen aber irgendwie nicht zusammenspielen können und da er keinen Alli mehr zocken will, hab ich mir eben die schönste Rasse genommen.


----------



## crescent (11. Oktober 2007)

also ich spiel auch horde und hab so von jeder rasse mindestens einen char. somit natürlich auch einen blutelfen... vielleicht passen sie vom aussehen nicht wirklich zur horde, allerdings finde ich, dass sie vom verhalten und der hintergrundgeschichte (wie schon angesprochen wurde, ist das ja eher ein zweckbündnis und sie sehen eigentlich nur die untoten dank sylvanas als wahre verbündete; deshalb startet man ja leider auch mit neutralem ruf bei den anderen) recht gut passen. draenei würden vom aussehen vielleicht eher passen, aber die sind zu "gut" (nein, die horde ist deswegen nicht böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), mit dem ganzen licht-kram und so.

das "böse" in den blutelfen wurde in den paladin-quests ganz gut umgesetzt, wo halt klar gestellt wird, dass sie das licht unterwerfen, und sich nicht wie die allianz mit dem licht verbünden. da macht pala spielen gleich doppelt spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie dem auch sei, meine lieblingsklasse bleiben die orks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (11. Oktober 2007)

Da fehlt die Option "Ich bin Hordler das ist mir egal" oder "Ich bin Allianzler und das ist mir egal". Ich denke, dass es bei der Horde nicht nur ums aussehen geht. Wenn es nach dem ginge, müssten die Zwerge fast bei der Horde sein und die Tauren bei der Allianz. Tauren stinken auch nicht und sind nicht hässlich. Es geht ja im Grunde nur um die Hintergrundgeschichte und da passen die Blutelfen wirklich gut zur Horde.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. Oktober 2007)

Mir gefallen diese abgehalfterten Modepüppchen (und damit meine ich auch die Männer!) überhaupt nicht. Nichts geht über die Eleganz einer Nachtelfe...


----------



## Tidoc (11. Oktober 2007)

Beim Blutelf muss man ja angst haben das er beim ersten Treffer auseinander bricht ^^


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (11. Oktober 2007)

Mein Main ist auch eine Blutelfe, ich finde aber auch, dass sie nicht zur Horde passen. Da hat Blizzard mit BC aber leider den gleichen Kompromiß gemacht, wie mit der Freigabe des Schamanen für die Allianz und des Paladins für die Horde.
Es haben sich wohl zu viele Leute darüber beschwert, dass Allianz keine "IMBA"-Schamanen hat und dadurch benachteiligt sei - umgekehrt gilt das auch für "IMBA"-Pala - und dass die Allianz keine fies aussehende, die Horde keine schöne Rasse hat.
In meinen Augen hat Blizz damit die Glaubwürdigkeit beider Fraktionen vermurkst, dennoch spiele ich Blutelf, weil mir deren Eleganz einfach zusagt. Die Hintergrundgeschichte kommt im Game eh viel zu kurz.


----------



## Listrius (11. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab auch nen b11... nen pala, oda besser gesagt ne paladine und ich versteh net warum jeder meint dass die net zur horde passen. Die sind doch ma mindestens so "evil" wie die untoten (ich weis wovon ich rede, mein main is en Undead WL). Ausserdem is die Anführerin der Untoten auch ne Elfe... mal gewesen.

Das aussehn der Chars hat doch nix mit der Zugehörigkeit der Fraktion zu tun... denn wenn dem so wäre, dann hätten wir en paar mehr Fraktionen in WoW.

so long

Lis / Morph


----------



## Ravenhawwk (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich find Blutelfen doof. Die sehen aus als hätten sie nen Besenstiel im Ar***.^^
Es spielt sicher auch ne Rolle dass ich Allie aus Überzeugung bin aber trotzdem. Mir kommst so vor als hätten die vor langer Zeit mal gesagt: "Mann, die blöden Nachtelfen haben uns so geärgert, jetzt machen wir unsere eigenen Bande auf und spielen niiiiiiiiee wieder mit denen."
Außerdem gehen die Blutelfen völlig verantwortungslos mit Magie um. Also wenn dann passen sie zur Horde, aber wegen mir müssen sie gar net sein.


----------



## Jembon (11. Oktober 2007)

Also ich spiele sowohl Horde wie auch Allianz.... Horde zwar erst auf lvl 10 und 7 , allianz auf 67 ^^

Ich habe mir einen Tauren und einen Troll gemacht, weil ich diese beiden Völker am sympathischsten finde von der Horde. Die Blutelfen sehen zwar schön aus und so, doch ich mag sie überhaupt nicht. Ich finde, dass Blizz mit den Elfen nur eine hübsche Alternative entwickeln wollte, damit auch mal ein paar Jugendliche für die Horde spielen (vor etwa einem Jahr spielten laut Gamestar nur um die 40% aller WoW-Zocker Horde). Und ich frage mich: Wie zur Hölle kann ein Blutelf ein Paladin sein? Die haben ja nichts zu tun mit Uther Lightbringer und so (soweit ich weiss^^), wie sollten sie also zu einem Paladin werden können? dass die Draenei zum Shamy werden können, erscheint mir irgendwie logischer....


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2007)

blutelfen passen auch der geschichte nach nicht fur horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2007)

Blutelfen passen vielleicht nicht ganz zur Horde... aber immerhin passen sie DA besser hin als zur Allianz...
Und wenn jemand auch WC3 und TFT gespielt hat... weiß wovon ich spreche aber leider kommts mir immer mehr vor, das kaum einer sich mit der Geschichte überhaupt auseinandersetzt *gg*
Die Allianz, im Speziellen jemand mit Namen Garithos, war so ein Rassist und wollte dafür sorgen das Prinz Kael'thas ins Gras beißt, in dem er ihm den Großteil seiner Truppen abkommandierte und als man sich mit den Naga (EEEEEEEEEEEEENTFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERNTESTE Verwandte) verbündete, hatte man ihn gleich zum Tode verurteilt...
Also...
Ihr seht, Blutelf is nix in der Allianz und Blutelfen sind jene die Kaels Weg folgen und Kael wird nach diesem Vorfall wohl nie wieder was mit der Allianz zu tun haben wollen... Mir würde es besser gefallen, wenn Blutelfen ihre eigene Fraktion wären aber ich denke das würde etwas... nunja nicht gut sein ^^
Aber es gibt ja noch ein paar Hochelfen im Hinterland, die sind noch auf Allianzseite bzw. sie sind zmd. grün ^^


P.S.: Ja bin zukünftiger Geschichtslehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint:
Ja ich spiel auch einen Blutelfen ^^
Nicht wegen des Aussehens oder der Geschichte, nein wegen der duchweg geilen Arroganz ^^
Ich sag nur "Wir sind mit den Tauren Verbündet? Prima, dann gibt es 2mal die Woche Steak!"


----------



## vikale (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Eigentlich hasse ich blutelfen zumal in og immer 30 palas rumgurken.
Ka die sin viel zu "schön" für Horde, mal abgesehn das sie weiber ja net jugendfrei sin!^^
Pala is ne coole KLasse, aber bleibt für mich trozdem ein allie; Immer wenn ich an Pala seh guck ich schon wies mit hp und mana aussieht!^^
Ihr werdet jetz wartscheinlich fragen warum ich dann an Blutelf twinke!
Einfach aus dem grund da ich schon an extremen Mainstream Main hab, hab ich mir gedacht nach dem es im vergleich eher wenig blutelf schurken gibt mach ich mir so einen.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Moriath (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiel auch nen Blutelf Schurken und hab das selbe wie mein Vorgänger. Untote Schurken gibts übertrieben viele und an ich bin froh, dass ich keinen Ork genommen habe weil die neuen riesigen Schultern bei allen Klassen cool aussehen ausser bei Schurken wie ich finde. Weil es einfach nicht passt jemand so riesigen in stealth zu sehen. Sonst hättich wahrscheinlich auch Untote gespielt aber das is einfach nur toootal mainstream... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (flamet bitte nich zu viel)


----------



## Müllermilch (11. Oktober 2007)

ich spiel nen blutelfen als main und hab nix gegen die^^war aber wirklich nur ein zufall das es mein main geworden is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zuerst hab ich nen orc gespielt und mit dem shami getestet..........dan hab ich schurke ausprobiert und hab halt den blutelfen genommen ;-) der hat dann so viel spaß gemacht das ich net mehr aufgehöhrt hab ja und nun is der 70  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Oktober 2007)

Nun möchte ich wissen, was ihr über diese sehr umstrittene Rasse denkt?
Ich hasse sie in der Arena, aber ich finde sie recht amüsant und Ihre tänze finde ich inspirierend.

Tolleriert ihr sie?
Habe ich eine andere Wahl?... Klar mag ich sie^^

Verabscheut sie ihr?
Ja, in der Arena...

Oder findet ihr Die Rasse Symphatisch?
Mir ist sie sympathisch, auch wenn ich sagen muss das die Kerle aussehen als wären sie Schwul bzw. sie sehen recht feminin aus und die Blutelfin sehen alle Magersüchtig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, ich habe nix gegen Schwule, warum auch?^^

Anmerkung: Ich bin Allianzler^^


----------



## Tsuran (11. Oktober 2007)

Bin überzeugter Hordler und muss an dieser Stelle einmal die rationalität unseres Thrall in Frage stellen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was fällt ihm ein dieses Gschwerrl zu uns in die Horde zu holen? Noch schlimmer - die Klasse des Paladin - RAUS sage ich. 

*...eigentlich ist es mir ja egal, aber über irgendwas muss ich mich ja aufregen*


----------



## Dante1983 (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke das die Blutelfen einfach nur mit der Horde ein Bündnis eingehen können, gerade wegen der in Warcraft 3 vorgefallenen Streitigkeiten mit der Allianz und weil sie auch ein unterdrücktes Volk waren wie einige vorher ja auch schon in diesem Thema angemerkt haben.

Ich persönlich habe damals extra auf den BC - Release gewartet um einen Blutelfen spielen zu können...
Mein Lieblingscharakter aus WC3 war nun mal Kael'thas Sunstrider und so ists auch direkt ein Blutelf Magier geworden...und ich kann mich bisher nicht beschweren...mit halbwegs ordentlicher Ausrüstung sieht der richtig nett aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (11. Oktober 2007)

ich habe irgendwo mal ne story über die blut11n gelesen und da stand das die früher mal bei der allianz waren aber dann irgendwie zu horde sin?! stimmt das?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarax (11. Oktober 2007)

Denke, das war so, dass die Blutelfen sich mit den menschen verbündeten unm silbermond wieder aufzubauen. im gegensatz zeigten die blutelfen den menschen die magie. Als die Menschen Erfuhren, dass die Elfen mit den Naga zusammen gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind kämpften, wurden sie zum tode verurteilt


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2007)

Die Blutelfen nannten sich vorher Hochelfen und waren tatsächlich mit in der Allianz (seit WC2)
Mit Arthas Verrat, dem Fall von Lordaeron und dem zerstören bzw. korrumpieren des Sonnenbrunnens wurden auch die Hochelfen stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen, viele waren aber auch noch in der Allianz bis das



			
				Selor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Allianz, im Speziellen jemand mit Namen Garithos, war so ein Rassist und wollte dafür sorgen das Prinz Kael'thas ins Gras beißt, in dem er ihm den Großteil seiner Truppen abkommandierte und als man sich mit den Naga (EEEEEEEEEEEEENTFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERNTESTE Verwandte) verbündete, hatte man ihn gleich zum Tode verurteilt...



Wie ich bereits erwähnte...
Und durch diesen, aus ihrer Sicht, Verrat haben sich die Blutelfen unter Kael'thas von der Allianz abgewandt und sich dem Zweckbündniss Horde angeschlossen...
Ja die Horde ist nur ein Zweckbündniss der von der Allianz geächteten Völker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird bei den Untoten bzw. Verlassenen ja nochmal explizit erwähnt, dass sie nur ein Zweckbündniss eingegangen sind um gegen die Allianz zu bestehen...

Es sind nur noch sehr wenige Hochelfen (jene die sich auch noch so nennen) Teil der Allianz...
Wie zum Beispiel die Hochelfen von Quel'Danil im Hinterland wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß ob sie noch Teil der Allianz sind oder nur Verbündet (Mir als Zwerg werden sie freundlich d.h. Grün angezeigt)...

Hoffe mal ich werd nicht wieder überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Und zu dem Punkt mit den Magiern etc.
Der Erste Kontakt war zwischen Quel'thalas und dem Menschenreich von Arathor um gegen die Trolle zu bestehen, einige Jahrhunderte her, dort haben die Menschen nur zugestimmt, wenn die Elfen 100 Menschen dafür die Kunst der Arkanen Magie lehrten und mit Hilfe der Menschen von Arathor wurden die Trolle besiegt, welche sich nicht mehr von diesem Schlag erhohlen konnten und ihr Reich zerbracht...
Seit dem besteht das Bündniss der Hochelfen von Quel'thalas und den Menschen auch wenn es später die Allianz war bzw. die einzelnen Königreiche anstatt des großen Reiches Arathor


----------



## Long_Wolf (11. Oktober 2007)

Blutelfen hätten mal lieber bei der Allianz blieben sollen, die haben schon son Pack wie Nachtelfen da wär der eine oder andere Blutelf gar nicht aufgefallen. Dagegen Horde -> Draenei. Klar hätten wir Hordler den Draenei geholfen die Dämonen in den A-llerwertesten zu treten, da hätten sie auch Palas mitbringen können. Wäre mir jedenfalls tausendmal lieber als Augenkrebs in Silbermond und die ganze Anbaggerei der Blutelfen-Weiber.


----------



## Mirek (12. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin ganZ Froh darüber dass wir Hordler die Blutelfen bekommen haben o0
Jezz stellt euch dochmal vor wir hätten diese Kreuzung aus Tauren und Tintenfischen bekommen xD

Also ich finde die Blutelfen sind sehr Nice und habe auch einen 70er Blut11-MaGe und bin vollkommen zufrieden!

Die Gebiete sind sehr schön gestaltet und Silbermond erst recht, auch wenn da immer tote Hose ist, aber mit den Startgebieten der Draenei und der Exodar kann ich mich gar nich anfreunden, geschweigedenn mit der Hässlichkeit dieser Blauen Drecksviecher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Oktober 2007)

Blut11 damen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "willst du meine Dschungelliebe spüren"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  warum soltel man gegen die irgendwas haben, finde die sehen irgendwie son bischen hinterhältig aus, das reicht um hordler zu sein.


----------



## BigKahoona (12. Oktober 2007)

Aloha!

Ich bin zwar ein leidenschaftlicher Taurenspieler, kann aber nix gegen Blutelfen sagen. 

Wie kommen nur einige Leute auf die Idee, daß man ein Mindestmaß an Häßlichkeit aufbringen muß um bei der Horde zu sein???

Wer kommt darauf, daß ein Taure häßlich ist???

Ich mag meine meine felligen Jungs und Mädels (und ja meine Main hat auch ein reizendes Kleid vom Valentinsevent im Bankfach  - hüstel - ich gebe zu an ihr schaut es nicht soooooo gut aus, aber was solls, immerhin ärgere ich damit das ästhetische Empfinden meiner Gildenmitglieder - und der Lacher ist es allemal wert) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige was einen aufregen kann ist, daß es so viele davon gibt .. aber dafür kann ja die Rasse an sich nix. Das ist wie bei Hase und Igel (Blutelf): egal wo du hin kommst, es ist schon einer da (mindestens).
Suche mal einfach spaßeshalber eine Random-Ini-gruppe: Du wirst keine Gruppe ohne Blutelf zusammen bekommen (es seiden du wirfst den Char raus - was ich mehr als mies empfinde).
Nach fast einem Jahr habe ich mal zufällig eine Gruppe gefunden in der kein Blutelf war. Während Trolle und Untote teilweise fast schon Seltenheitswert haben.

Aber Spaß beiseite: Ich mag Blutelfen, immerhin bin ich in einer fast-ausschließlich-Blutelfen Stammgruppe (mit Minigilde). Aber selber würde ich wohl keine spielen, da bleibe ich lieder die große (haarige) Schwester mit den Kuhaugen.

In diesem Sinne allen noch viel Spaß


----------



## Sarkash (12. Oktober 2007)

Also Blutelfen sind nich Allianz weil Horde nen Pala wollte und Allianz nen Schamane.

Blutelf pala passt doch sehr gut ? Aber stellt euch doch mal einen Blútelf Schamanen vor oO

Draenei finde ich passt da eher.

Und num zum Blutelf ich denke Frauen neigen eher zu einem schönen charakter ^^

So denke ich das Frauen lieber Allianz spielen ich kann mich ja auch zu 200% irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit den Blutelfen soll es vll ausgeglichener wirken und ausserdem lest nochma mit Blutelf Schamane das da *nach oben zeigt*


----------



## Muradin2 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele einen Allianzler und mag Blutelfen. 
Natürlich kann ich mir auch die (ab und an nicht jugendfreien) Witze über Blutelfen nicht verkneifen (verhält sich sozusagen wie mit den Türkenwitzen. (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen^^ )), aber so sind Blutelfen cool. Nicht zuletzt, wegen ihrer Geschichte (die sich zum Teil auch mit den der Nachtelfen deckt. Die ersten Blut-/Hochelfen waren ja Hochwohlgeborene der Nachtelfen).
Ausserdem sehen (besonders die weiblichen) Blutelfen ja sehr ansehnlich aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadolock (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde das die Blutelfen nicht zum Gesamtbild der Horde passen.
Ist fast das gleiche als wenn Untode für die Ally kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakayi (12. Oktober 2007)

wie kann man was gegen blutelfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn überhaupt rassismus in wow, dann gegen trolle... need zwerge bei der horde =(


----------



## Argolo (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich Spiele Horde und meine Lieblingrassen sind Trauen und Blutelfen. Mein Main ist Blutelf, weil es keine Taurenpriester gibt.^^

Naja mal zur Thematik:
Ich finde das Blutelfen zur Horde passen, weil die Horde ja eigentlich richtig Bunt gemischt ist. Von dem Wesen her sind die Blutelfen ja auch nicht gerade die Engel. Sie sind zwar Elfen, aber Elfen die süchtig nach Magie sind und alles tuhen um ihre Magiesucht zu stillen. In dem Sinne würde ich mich sogar fragen ob man die Blutelfen der Horde überhaupt zutrauen kann.


----------



## Soiphos (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe nichts gegen weibliche Blutelfen, da diese doch gelungen sind und oft doch böse rüberkommen, jedoch sind die männlichen etwas..hmm. naja...ganz komisch geraten. Auf jeden Fall finde ich einen männlichen Blutelf meist lächerlich wenn er mich angreift, obwohl ich loose.(was nicht zur Horde passt) xD
Im Ganzen denke ich passen Blutelfen dann doch nicht zum Style der Horde, da diese wild und stark ist(Horde einfach) und die Blutelfen sind eher die zarten, weichen und zickigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bitte weibliche Blutelfen, tut mir nichts ich mag euch so wie ihr seid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

UD ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Soiphos


----------



## Shany (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele selber einen Blutelfen und ich finde die Blutelfen passen eigentlich zur Horde. 
Die Verlassenne (Untoten) werden ja von Sylvanas Windrunner angeführt, die ja auch eine Elfe ist, außerdem könnten sie gar nicht zur Allianz, weil die sie ja verstoßen hat (siehe WarcraftIII: The Frozen Throne Menschenkampagne 3 oda so).


----------



## Muradin2 (12. Oktober 2007)

Soiphos schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen weibliche Blutelfen, da diese doch gelungen sind und oft doch böse rüberkommen, jedoch sind die männlichen etwas..hmm. naja...ganz komisch geraten. Auf jeden Fall finde ich einen männlichen Blutelf meist lächerlich wenn er mich angreift, obwohl ich loose.(was nicht zur Horde passt) xD
> Im Ganzen denke ich passen Blutelfen dann doch nicht zum Style der Horde, da diese wild und stark ist(Horde einfach) und die Blutelfen sind eher die zarten, weichen und zickigen.
> 
> 
> ...




Böse kommen mir die weiblichen Blutelfen nicht wirklich vor. Ehr arrogant, da sie ständig eine Augenbraue erhoben haben und leicht spottend in die Welt schauen, so als ob sie die Welt lächerlich finden und alle anderen niedere Völker sind.^^
Aber ansonsten find ich die weiblichen Blutelfen schon recht niedlich ;-)


----------



## Soiphos (12. Oktober 2007)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Böse kommen mir die weiblichen Blutelfen nicht wirklich vor. Ehr arrogant, da sie ständig eine Augenbraue erhoben haben und leicht spottend in die Welt schauen, so als ob sie die Welt lächerlich finden und alle anderen niedere Völker sind.^^
> Aber ansonsten find ich die weiblichen Blutelfen schon recht niedlich ;-)


Naja niedlich sind sie schon, arrogant auch, aber das ist mir alles zu menschlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (12. Oktober 2007)

also den blutelf hätten sie weg lassen können aber die blutelfin... yam yam yam ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiphos (12. Oktober 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> also den blutelf hätten sie weg lassen können aber die blutelfin... yam yam yam ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine schlechte Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur wie soll Blizz das einbringen? 
In einer warmen Nacht in Azeroth tüftelten die weiblichen Blutelfen einen Plan voller Rache. Sie wollten Rache an den Männlein ihres Volkes, die den Ruf der Blutelfen in den Dreck zogen, mit ihrem schlechten Aussehen und ihrem rosa Benehmen. So schlichen sie in dieser besagten Nacht in die Zimmer der "Männer" um den Racheakt auszuführen. Aus dem Hinterhalt griffen sie an, jedoch entkamen 2 und machten wieder ganz viele Männlein = Kettenreaktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoth (12. Oktober 2007)

ich spiel hordler, hab aber nix gegen blutelfen^^
den platz hätte man warscheinlich eleganter besetzen können, aber ich hab nix gegen blutelfen^^
Solange man uns nicht haut sind wir nett zu anderen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, dass hier die Frage falsch gestellt ist:

_Blutelfen - Hordler mit *Style* oder unpassende Rasse?_

In diesem Satz verbirgt sich schon die Meinung des TE. Rein theoretisch betrachtet, müsste die Frage so lauten, dass kein anderes Volk bevor- bzw benachzugt wird. Also in etwa so:

_Blutelfen - passen sie zur Horde, oder nicht?_


Doch mal zur Erklärung. Wenn der TE sagt, dass die Blutelfen entweder _Hordler mit Style_ oder eine _unpassende Rasse_ sind, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er Orks, Trolle, Untote und Tauren NICHT für stylisch hält. Das sehe ich persönlich als Angriff auf meine bevorzugte Rasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie dem auch sei, ich hab nichts gegen unsere _horny warm people_. Sie sind da, und es ist mir egal. Aber ich würde sie NIEMALS einer anderen PreBC Rasse (Auf Hordenseite) vorziehen.

MFG


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (12. Oktober 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aber wie dem auch sei, ich hab nichts gegen unsere _horny warm people_. Sie sind da, und es ist mir egal. Aber ich würde sie NIEMALS einer anderen PreBC Rasse (Auf Hordenseite) vorziehen.
> 
> MFG



Blutelf(inn)en passen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zur Horde!
Allerdings finde ich es schlimm, dass durch die Blutelfen, Paladine auf der Hordenseite eingeführt wurden, sowie durch Draenei, die Shamis auf Allianzseite... echt schlimm... aber mein jetziger Main ist eine Blutelfin und ich für meinen Teil würde niemals einen Orc spielen, weil einfach jede Klasse, die es beim Orc gibt, von einer anderen Rasse besser beherrscht wird!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Oktober 2007)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Blutelf(inn)en passen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zur Horde!
> Allerdings finde ich es schlimm, dass durch die Blutelfen, Paladine auf der Hordenseite eingeführt wurden, sowie durch Draenei, die Shamis auf Allianzseite... echt schlimm... aber mein jetziger Main ist eine Blutelfin und ich für meinen Teil würde niemals einen Orc spielen, weil einfach jede Klasse, die es beim Orc gibt, von einer anderen Rasse besser beherrscht wird!



Ahja...ok, zählen wir es mal auf:

Krieger: Taure hat mehr HP und seinen 2 Sekunden Stun - Allerdings hat der Ork seinen schicken Blutrausch UND 15% Betäubungswiderstand.

Jäger: Troll/Blutelf hat mehr Bewegilichkeit. AM ANFANG. Auch hier hat der Ork seinen allseits beliebten Blutrausch und die 15% Betäubungswiderstand-Bonus.

Hexenmeister: Ausser die beiden schon genannten Fähigkeiten spricht nichts für enen Ork-Hexer, gehört allerdings mehr zur Geschichte als Blutelfen-Paladine.

Schamane: Wieder die beiden Volksfähigkeiten UND der Vorgeschichtliche Zusammenhang.

Schurke: Ok, hier stimme ich zu, in dieser Klasse sind alle anderen eine bessere Wahl. Ausser die beiden Fähgkeiten.


Ausserdem wird die Klasse nicht von der Rasse beherrscht, sondern vom Spieler. Ich für meine Teil denke, dass du, was den letzten Teil deiner Aussage angeht, totalen, absoluten Müll erzählst. Sry, ist aber so. *Erst* nachdenken, *dann* reden.


----------



## hardok (13. Oktober 2007)

ich mag als hordler paladine und ihre buffs, jedoch kann ich blutelfen nicht ausstehen. die weiblichen blutelfen sehen aus, wie pupertaere, magersuechtige 14-jaehrige und die maennlichen exemplare sehen aus wie eine travestie-version von ihnen. ich wuerde mich jetzt nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen und sagen, dass maennliche nachtelfen besonders ansprechend waeren, aber im vergleich zu den blutelfen, waere mir ein aehnliches model mit hell-rosa haut und gruenen augen doch viel lieber.

nunja, aber da sieht man doch mal, was aus manajunkies wird ;P

EDIT: VölligBuffeD, du vergisst beim orchexer den racial, dass sie irgendeinen bonus auf ihr pet haben. heisst befehlsgewalt so weit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Oktober 2007)

Achja, 5% mehr Pet-DMG glaub ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was beim Jäger auch einen Vorteil bringt. Besonders für BMs.


Danke für die Ergänzung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

eigentlich sollten blutelfen feindliche npc s sein da sie auf illidans seite stehen


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

Tsuran schrieb:


> Bin überzeugter Hordler und muss an dieser Stelle einmal die rationalität unseres Thrall in Frage stellen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hahahahahahhahha!!
der war gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hojo schrieb:


> Naja...EVIL ...is ja eigentlich keiner von der Horde.... zumindest nichtmehr ...wobei ich mir aber bei den Untoten nicht sicher bin... die verarschen doch eh jeden.. *murmel* ...


auch richtig


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ob Hordler lieb oder böse sind sei mal in den Raum gestellt aber ich finde einfach das Blutelfen nicht passen. Ein Hordler muss stinken, schmutzig sein und sich gehen lassen. Da passt so ein gestriegelter Blutelf einfach nicht rein und wird es auch nie. Mit den Mounts will ich garnicht erst anfangen...


kein anspielungen gegen die horde!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

crescent schrieb:


> vielleicht passen sie vom aussehen nicht wirklich zur horde, allerdings finde ich, dass sie vom verhalten und der hintergrundgeschichte (wie schon angesprochen wurde, ist das ja eher ein zweckbündnis und sie sehen eigentlich nur die untoten dank sylvanas als wahre verbündete;
> deshalb startet man ja leider auch mit neutralem ruf bei den anderen) recht gut passen. draenei würden vom aussehen vielleicht eher passen, aber die sind zu "gut" (nein, die horde ist deswegen nicht böse
> 
> 
> ...


alles richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber dranei sind genauso unnpassend ist aber ne andere geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Beim Blutelf muss man ja angst haben das er beim ersten Treffer auseinander bricht ^^


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

seufz!
blizz intressier sich nicht mehr fur die geschichte*Buhuuuu*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (8. November 2008)

Ich finde Blutelfen eigentlich nichst so toll,mir gefallen mehr Orcs usw Blutelfen sind mir zu Menschenähnlich.Zur Horde passen sie ja auch nicht richtig:Aber zu den Untoten passen sie super.


----------



## Fonia (8. November 2008)

Storry technisch gehören sie einfach zur horde und ich selber mag sie das ist für mich der grund warum ich zur horde gewechselt bin und mein nachtelfinen darsein hinter mir gelassen hab =) blutelfinen sind einfach viel schöner und die ganzen rüstungen stehen ihnen viel besser hab lauter zeug auf meiner bank an equipt nur weils gut aussieht die bank ist sowas wie mein kleiderschrank =P


----------



## Dragó82 (8. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> *Storry technisch gehören sie einfach zur horde* und ich selber mag sie das ist für mich der grund warum ich zur horde gewechselt bin und mein nachtelfinen darsein hinter mir gelassen hab =) blutelfinen sind einfach viel schöner und die ganzen rüstungen stehen ihnen viel besser hab lauter zeug auf meiner bank an equipt nur weils gut aussieht die bank ist sowas wie mein kleiderschrank =P




Warum das ,sie waren einst teil der Nachtelfen verbündete der Allianz und ihr Volk wurde fast Komplett von den Untoten vernichtet dann geh ich doch nicht noch zu den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu dem gibt es in vielen teilen ja noch Hochelfen was sollen die den jetzt denken von ihren Kollegen, Story technisch dürfte für die so ein Besuch jetzt in Dalaran auch nicht so einfach sein.


Die Draenei wären ein besseres Horde Volk zum einen sind sie alte Freunde der Orcs ,auch nach dem Kontrolle Verlust der Orcs durch die BL hätte die Draenei bestimmt den Orcs vergeben allein weil die Orcs sich von selbiger ja wieder gelöst haben und man hätte die Wow Geschichte nicht umschreiben müssen .


----------



## Focht (8. November 2008)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Die Draenei wären ein besseres Horde Volk zum einen sind sie alte Freunde der Orcs ,auch nach dem Kontrolle Verlust der Orcs durch die BL hätte die Draenei bestimmt den Orcs vergeben allein weil die Orcs sich von selbiger ja wieder gelöst haben und man hätte die Wow Geschichte nicht umschreiben müssen .




freunde? haben die draenei nicht krieg gegen die orcs geführt? schon vor dem eintreffen der legion auf draenor haben sie doch schon neutral nebeneinander gelebt. und dann griffen die orcs an und die dranei ham sich verzogen. so hab ich die story zumindest noch im hinterkopf


----------



## Rhokan (8. November 2008)

Hoffentlich werden sie beim Angriff der Geißel alle ausgerottet-.- Jetzt kommen diese ganzen "Oh sieht mein char cool aus" kinder zur horde, die davor nachtelfen gezockt haben....


----------



## Lisutari (8. November 2008)

Der Thread ist vom 10.10.2007, wer hat den denn wieder hoch geholt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (8. November 2008)

Also ich komme nicht mit dem ganzen glitzer und leuchte gedöns klar, dass mit bc eingeführt wurde, fand immer die düsteren pestländer, oder mc/bwl etc toller oder auch smw, aber sowas wie silbermond/mecha/tl/... sind mir einfach zu leuchtent bunt

Sonst finde ich nur das männliche blutelfen Model hässlich^^


----------



## Ashaqun (8. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Der Thread ist vom 10.10.2007, wer hat den denn wieder hoch geholt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das könntest du ganz einfach herausfinden, in dem du auf Seite 4 nachschaust, wer den ersten Beitrag nach der "Pause" geschrieben hat. Dann würde sich dein Post auch erübrigen.

On topic: Blizzard hat der Horde nicht ohne Grund die Blutelfen zugeteilt. Auf vielen Servern gab es lange Zeit einen kwantitativen Unterschied zwischen Horde und Allianzspielern. Viele Leute haben sich eher von den Allianzcharakteren angesprochen gefühlt, als von der Horde. Dadurch, dass es jetzt auch bei der Horde "ansehnliche" Völker gibt, hat sich die Bevölkerungsdichte auf vielen Server ausgeglichen. Die Blutelfen waren quasi "Make-Up" für die Horde. Wenn man sich einschlägige Statistikseiten zu den Servern ansieht, wird dies übrigends bestätigt. Vor BC war auf meinem Realm z.B. das Verhältnis Allianz/Horde 4:1. Nun ist es etwa bei 2:1, wobei 50% der Hordespieler Blutelfen sind. Es scheint auch verhältnismäßig viele neue Spieler zu den Blutelfen zu ziehen.
Ob dies nun gut oder schlecht ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. November 2008)

Ich find blutelfen stylisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  finde die sind bei der Hordebesser aufgehoben als bei der allianz


----------



## woggly4 (8. November 2008)

Gegen Blutelfen direkt habe ich nichts. Trotzdem käme es für mich nicht in Frage, einen männlichen Blutelfen zu spielen - der Style gefällt mir einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (8. November 2008)

Alle Kinder kommen jetzt zur Horde weil die Blutelfen ja so süüüß sind -_-

Bleibt bei der Allianz da brauchst du weder Skill noch Klasse da zählt die Masse

Avane


----------



## Nitokris (8. November 2008)

Ich hatte auch Vorurteile gegen Blutelfen, bevor Burning Crusade rauskam, und meinte, sie würde besser zu den Allys passen als zu Horde. 
Mittlerweile jedoch habe ich einen halben Stall von Blutelfen-Twinks und meine Blutelf-Hexenmeisterin hat schon längst den Tauren-Druiden als Main abgelöst. Storymäßig passen sie gut ins Spiel und zur Horde, da sie selbst vom Wesen her machthungrig und auch ganz schön garstig sind. 
Die Männlein sind schon irgendwie ein Bisschen gay, haben aber auf jeden Fall auch was durch die stolze Ausstrahlung, soweit man sowas von Polygonen behaupten kann.

Habe auch mal die Draenei angetestet und bin froh, dass es Allys sind, die hätten mal gar nicht reingepasst^^


----------



## Rheagar (8. November 2008)

Ich lebe meinen Rassismus an Elfen aus. 

Ich HASSE Elfen! 

Jeder Elf der da draußen frei herumläuft ist eine Beleidigung für den Quellcode! :>


----------



## Arkoras (8. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Der Thread ist vom 10.10.2007, wer hat den denn wieder hoch geholt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war Darkfire 936 wenn du es genau wissen willst...


----------



## Cloze (8. November 2008)

Ich mag Blutlefen. Spiele selber einen Blutelfen Mage ;>

Bislang hatte ich auch keine negativen Erfahrungen, außer dass die Rasse halt häufig als "schwul" abgetan wird.

Aber mal ehrlich...es gibt über jede Rasse eigentlich Witze^^

mfG
Cloze


----------



## Gorthour (8. November 2008)

Huhu,
ich würd mir zwar nie einen Blutelf machen weil ich finde das sie ziemlich gay aussehn, aber deshalb würd ich doch ein ned aus der Gruppe kicken oder sonst was O.o


----------



## Cloze (8. November 2008)

xD was sage ich^^


----------



## Schlamm (8. November 2008)

An sich habe ich nix gegen Blutelfen, aber gibt einfach viel zu viele davon xD


----------



## Panador (8. November 2008)

Sowohl als auch.
Blutelfen sind ne (Horde-)Rasse mit Style, aber auch unpassend leider. Und mein Main und mein Main-Twink sind Blutelfen. Seit BC kann ich irgendwie nur Blutelfen weiter als Lvl 10 oder so spielen, bei allen anderen kann ich das Startgebiet nicht mehr sehen. Bei den Blutelfen ebenso, aber man levelt schneller und is schneller fertig damit imo. Und die Faction Tranquilien auf Exalted bringen is ne nette Motivation so ganz am Anfang gleich.
Finde aber trotzdem, dass die Draenei die Horde- und die Blutelfen die Allianz-Rasse hätte werden sollen.

Dann hätte ich meinen Main wohl (Blutelf Magier, is einfach die passendste Klasse für Blutelfen imo) als Undead gespielt. Hatte ich sogar schon mal einen auf 48, leider auf nem englischen PvE-Server, als ich auf dem deutschen RP-PvP der jetzt mein Hauptserver ist, angefangen habe konnt ich den demnach nicht transen (damals... -.-). Daher musste was neues her und mit BC und neuer Rasse mit neuem Startgebiet etc. war da die Motivation am höchsten.


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

Cloze schrieb:


> Ich mag Blutlefen. Spiele selber einen Blutelfen Mage ;>
> 
> Bislang hatte ich auch keine negativen Erfahrungen, außer dass die Rasse halt häufig als "schwul" abgetan wird.
> 
> ...


Ich SPIELE nen B11 und (da manche leute glauben wir seinen schwul) hab ich auch immer ein Makro parat:
ICH BIN NICHT S-C-H-W-U-L


----------



## Carisha (8. November 2008)

Blutelfen gehören zur Horde und das ist gut so.
Und mal Hand aufs Herz. Warum soll die Horde nur aus hässlichen Chars bestehen? Ich fühle mich wesentlich wohler in dem zierlichen Körper einer Blutelfe als in einem dicken Tauren der in den Inzen allen die Sicht versperrt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich würde mir sogar wünschen es gäbe noch eine kleine Rasse, wie bei der Alli die Gnome und Zwerge. Die sind im PvP nämlich nicht so Zielscheiben wie ein Taure.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## king1608 (8. November 2008)

Also das ist Lächerlich ich meine gut sie sehen aus als währen sie Allianzler..*hustet* aber ich mag sie ^^ Habe schließlich selbst 2 davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich finde den Kontrast schön zur Horde weisst...hast als Hordler Ebend auch mal ne Stadt in die du gehen kannst ohne Angst zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



For the Horde ! (mit allem was dazu gehört^^)


----------



## FakeEpix (8. November 2008)

Also wenns den Blutelf nicht geben würde... wär ich bei der Allianz als Nachtelf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er war suzusagen ne Rettung für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (8. November 2008)

Ich hab nichts gegen Blutelfen und dass sie böse sind macht weitesgehend Sinn,
allerdings hätte es auch Sinn gemacht, wenn sie wieder, nach dem sie ihre Magie-Sucht überwunden haben wieder zur Allianz zurück gekehrt wären...
Was ich aber komisch finde, ist das sie Paladine sind..


----------



## Crowser19 (8. November 2008)

ich spiele horde und finde alle anderen horde klassen sehen scheiße aus b11 ever ^^ wenns die net gäbe würde ich wohl nen allianzler spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir ist der style meines chars schon ziemlich wichtig sonst wirs zu schnel langweilig oder würdet ihr im rl mit kartoffel säcken rumlaufen nur weil manche denken waschen ist unpassend ? ^^


----------



## -M-i-k-E (8. November 2008)

blutelfen passen einfach nich ... die sollen viel "kuhiger", grüner, oder vergammelter sein .. dann würds passen.. aba naja ... weibl blutelfen scheinen mir als lustobjekte von blizz  (siehe lade bildschirm durch ein portal von shat nach uc zB  ... o.O)



mfg .....


----------



## SixtenF (8. November 2008)

bin hordler und spiele nurnoch blutelfen :-)


----------



## Olynth (8. November 2008)

Ich find Blutelfen bisschen zu fein für die Horde... Leider hab ich den fehler gemacht und 2Blutelfen hochgespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Raz0rblador (8. November 2008)

also.. ich habe nichts gegen blutelfen^^
aber ich fände es etwas sinnlos wenn sie bei der allianz wären^^
die allianz hat die blutelfen nur als billige arbeitskraft benutzt und dann sind die abgehauen.. siehe warcraft3


----------



## Rabøø (8. November 2008)

treecat schrieb:


> Muß es gestehen: habe auch ein paar B11-en-Twinks gespielt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das die Allianzler zur Horde wechseln wegen den Blutelfen , da hat er recht! Ich wollte ,als ich WoW zu spielen anfing, auch einen Nachtelfen spielen,habe mir aber dann BC gekauft und einen Blutelfen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Naja lange rede kurzer sinn, jetzt bin ich eine Stolzer Ork schamane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (8. November 2008)

Blutelf ist meine absolute lieblingsklasse!
Ohne Blutelfen, wäre die Horde nur halb so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(aber immernoch besser als Alli...muhahahah)


----------



## Melodár (8. November 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> ich mag Blutelfen.
> 
> Die haben eine so schöööne Sterbeanimation.




Genauso wie die Nachtelfen

Also ich spiel nen Blutelf Roque als Main und mag das Volk.

Was ich eher verabscheue sind Orcs und Trolle...einfach igitt...
(btw: meine frühere Freizeitbeschäftigung bei Gohic 1&2 war es Orcs zu schlachten, vielleicht 
mag ich sie deswegen net :/ )


----------



## Virusmaster (8. November 2008)

Ich selbst spiel blutelfen und find das sie die coolste wow-rasse sind


----------



## BrdDaSram (8. November 2008)

Wer die Geschichte WoW's kennt, würde wissen das die Blutelfen optimal zur Horde passen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Spiel einen und mag das Volk ^^


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. November 2008)

Die Blutelfen müssen ja irgendwo zur Horde passe, wenn Blizz uns schon ein Hauch von Story unter power-raiden und RoxXor pvp vermitteln will......deshlalb -> ich bin stolzer hordler und freund der blutelfen.


Apfelbrot


----------



## Juudra (8. November 2008)

Ich hatte noch nie probleme weil ich ne Blutelfe spiele :/ wär auch bissl krass wenn mich einer aus ner grp schmeißen tut nur weil ich blutelf zocke O.o.

Mir gefallen Blutelfen und jetz nicht wie viele denken mögen weil sie sexy aussehen etc. und dieser quatsch sondern weil sie für mich einfach herrlich sarkastisch und böse sind ^^ zudem war ich schon immer ein fan von Kael'thas schon damals in wc3 ^^

und so kann ich immerhin was vom selben Volk spielen =)

Blutelfen gehören zur horde =)


----------



## pirmin93 (9. November 2008)

ich spiel allianz aber ich mag blutelfen auch, die haben mir schon in wc3 gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich mag draenai noch mehr die haben irgendwie style 
auch wenn die draeneifrauen nicht mehr ganz si gut aussehen durch die hufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (9. November 2008)

Irgendwie wurden die Elfen der Allianz viel zu sprunghaft entzogen. Sie waren am Rand der Ausrottung und in WCIII wurden sie dann von einem einzigen General der Menschen als ungleicher Partner behandelt. Deswegen sind sie dann gleich mit Dämonen davongelaufen. --> dämlich
Zur Horde passen sie absolut nicht. Ich kann mich immer noch nicht an das Bild eines Blutelfen in Orgrimmar gewöhnen. Soll sein, dass man sich ein Zweckbündniss vorstellen kann - aber eher als Nichtangriffspakt und nicht als Kuschelbündniss. Besonders weil auf vielen Servern sogar mehr Blutelfen als alle andern Hordenrassen zusammen rumstehen.
Entweder sind sie nun gut oder böse. Wenn sie böse sind passen sie auch nicht zu Thralls Vorstellungen und wenn sie gut sind könnten sie genauso gut bei der Allianz bleiben - ich denke nicht dass sie alle so behandelt haben wie General Garithos.


----------



## bigmarvin (9. November 2008)

Also ich mag Blutelfen habe ja selber eine (blutelfen Jägerin lvl 44)
Aber die Männer sehen SCHW**L aus!!!
DAS WILL MAL GESAGT SEIN


----------



## MoneyGhost (9. November 2008)

Ich glaube, wenn der Blutelf von Anfang an dabei gewesen wäre, würden diese Diskussionen gar nicht aufkommen. Hätte man Tauren später implementiert, würde jetzt diese Umfrage über Tauren gehen. Die Blutelfen hats meiner Meinung nach getroffen, weil sie die jüngsten sind. Wartet mal die Todesritter-Umfragen ab...Standard wird sein als Umfrage:

Wie findet ihr den Todesritter?
Welche Rasse als Todesritter spielen?
Ist der Todesritter ein vollwertiger Tank?
Todesritter als PVP'ler gut? Ja-Nein?

Die Umfragen ploppen circa alle 2 Tage hier auf...ich wette meinen Account xD


----------



## Gott92 (11. November 2008)

ich glaube man sollte nicht die blutelfen und den rest der horde miteinander vergleichen, sondern sich vor augen halten dass du blutelfen sich von den nachtelfen abgekapselt haben ... nachtelf - alli ... blutelf - feind von nachtelf ... freind von allianz - horde .... -.-"


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (11. November 2008)

Die Blutelfen passen gut zur Horde wenn man die Warcraft Geschichte kennt, außerdem sind sie neben den Menschen (Rassisten) die einzig wirklich böse spielbare Rasse.


----------



## Qonix (11. November 2008)

Weiblich: ja

Männlich: nein


----------



## Shagra (11. November 2008)

Ich mag nur ihre Sterbeanimation.
Im PvP fällt eben auf das viele (nein nicht alle) Blutelfen solche roxxorkiddys sind, alleine wenn mir nen BE hexer entgegen kommt und mir als erstes sein DC ins gesicht fliegt, da sind mir die anderen Hordenrassen schon lieber.
Ich denke dass is grade dass Problem dass die Blutelfen durch ihr niedliches aussehen eben viele Pubertierende roxxorkiddys anziehen.


----------



## Sibanti (11. November 2008)

Blutelfen ist die einzige Rasse wo Männlein und Weiblein einigermaßen anzusehen sind.
Mikrige Gnome, bäh
Fette Zwerge, bäh
Grobklotzige Dranei, Menschen ausser vielleich die Frauen, hässliche Nachtelfen, igittetgit
Bucklige Orgs, Untote, Trolle, grausam.
Kuhtauren die keinen Milch geben, besonders die Weibchen mit ihren roten Lippen, ecklich.
Bleiben nur die Blutelfen, die etwas netter ausssehen. Den Anblick kann man auch auf Dauer ertragen.


----------



## Vibria (11. November 2008)

Ich spiel eigentlich hauptsächlich Ally, hab aber auch den ein oder anderen Horde-Twink (auch ne Blutelfe).
Es gibt bei beiden Fraktionen Rassen, die mir nicht gefallen (Gnome und Orcs z.B.).  Die Blutelfen finde ich allerdings ganz ok und passend für die Horde. Hätte es sie von Beginn an gegeben, wär ich wohl bei der Horde gelandet.

Ich finde auch nix "Kiddy" daran, einen Char zu spielen, den man optisch ansprechend findet oder der
einem von dem ganzen Drumherum her (Startgebiet, "Eigenschaften" und so) mehr zusagt. Drum bin ich dann letzten Endes auch bei den Nachtelfen geladet. Dennoch mag ich die Horde und auch ihre Blutelfen^^


----------



## Mäuserich (11. November 2008)

Ich persönlich befinde mich in einem ständigem Zweikampf mit meinen persönlichen Ansichten.

Aus allertiefster Überzeugung spiele ich Horde. Damals habe ich nur wegen Tauren (meine Lieblingseinheit aus WC3) mit WoW überhaupt angefangen.

Und nun zum Dilemma:

Jedesmal wenn ich einen Blutelfen sehe könnte ich das kalte Kotzen kriegen. Die Kerle haben ein Hohlkreuz das nicht gesund sein kann, keine richtigen Bärte und Ohren und Augenbrauen die die Durschnittslänge die sie eigendlich haben sollten wenn man sich andere Fantasy-Systeme anschaut bei weitem übertreffen. Die Barbies, pardon weiblichen Blutelfen sehen aus als würden sie beim geringsten Windhauch auseinander brechen und haben die wohl die abscheulichste Cast-Animation in ganz WoW.

Auf der anderen Seite lieeeeeebe ich einfach die Klasse Paladin. Aus Überzeugung spiele ich Heiler (mein einmaliger Versuch als DD erfüllte mich nicht wirklich) und halte auch gern ein bisschen was aus, und genau da trifft mich der Paladin mit seinem Spielkonzept.

Also habe ich einen Blutelfen-Pala (m) der mich nur wegen seiner Spielmechanik fesselt. Sollte es gegen Bargeld (und wenn es 150,00 € oder sogar noch mehr wären) einmal möglich seine Rasse zu wechseln wäre ich sofort dabei, auch wenn ich Pala mit einer anderen Rasse neu Anfangen könnte würde ich dafür meinen Blutelfen-Pala der bis dahin vielleicht sogar Frostgram sein Eigen nennt ohne Bedenken löschen!

Und kurze Klarstellung: nein ich finde Blutelfen hätten auch nicht auf Allianzseite gehört, ich mag das Design einfach nicht sehen.

Nun ich gönne jedem der Blutelfen mag seinen Spass, das oben geschriebene stellt nur meine persönliche Meinung dar. Das einzige worum ich Blizz halt bitten würde: Pala für andere Hordenrassen.


----------



## -PuRity- (11. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Der Thread ist vom 10.10.2007, wer hat den denn wieder hoch geholt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das erinnert mich spontan an die ganzen Sufu-Flamer, die jemanden steinigen wenn er einen neuen Thread aufmacht ohne sich vorher zu informieren ob es das Thema schon gibt. 
Und genau jetzt verhält sich jemand mustergültig, sucht vermutlich 45 min. lang nach einem passenden Thread für seine Frage/Anregung/Mitteilung und dann wird so eine Frage gestellt... Herrlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Ich finde um ehrlich zu sein die ganze Blutelfen-Story recht zwanghaft irgendwo reingepresst... ich werd einfach nicht warm mit ihnen. Gut, das sie sich der Horde angeschlossen haben, ist schon irgendwie nachvollziehbar (WC3 Frozen Throne), aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Styletechnisch finde ich die Männlichen Konsorten ziemlich ... schwul. "Balanasch Balanore" *Arm anwinkel und mit Wattebausch werf*.
Die weiblichen mag ich, werde mir wahrscheinlich auf eine Blutelfen-Todesritterin machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NanaIchigo (11. November 2008)

So wie ich das hier lese empfinden die meisten Leute das aussehen der Blutelfen unpassend für die Horde. Klar lässt sich drüber streiten aber rein Story technisch sind die Blutelfen auf der Hordenseite einfach besser untergebracht.  Storytechnisch würde ich aber auch keiner anderen Rasse der Horde einen Paladin wünschen weil es einfach keinen Sinn macht. Hätten die Blutelfen nun einen Buckel und im Gesicht eine menge Warzen, würden sie Stinken und in regelmäßigen abständen Pupsen, würden sie dann besser zur Horde passen? 

Ich fürchte die meisten lassen die Geschichte ausseracht und gehen nach dem rein optischen. Elfen sind numal elegante und schöne Wesen die eine besondere Ausstrahlung haben, egal ob sie sich von alten ähnlichen Rassen nun abwenden (den Nachtelfen) oder nicht. 

Und was das Hohlkreuz und andere Anatomische Aspekte angeht.... Naja schaut eich die Dreanei, Tauren und Trolle an, besonderst die erste Rasse sollte sich aus Anatomischer sicht nicht beschweren oder? 

Ähm zur Vorbeugung ich spiele keinen Blutelf und habe auch nie einen gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (11. November 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> dass man sich ein Zweckbündniss vorstellen kann




Genau das machen die Untoten eigentlich, aber wegen ihres Aussehens werden sie trotzdem als "Hordler" anerkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist doch egal ob man bei der sonst so grimmigen Horde mal einen schönen Anblick hat, es zählt doch nur 

"Wir sind die Horde!"

...


----------



## Fonia (11. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> "Wir sind die Horde!"
> ...



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich find ein bischen Kultur tut der horde echt nicht schlecht.... vor BC hat mich grad diese primitivität der horde abgeschreckt..... Alles karm einen echt total Primitiv vor und das ich jetzt so was wie Silbermond zum zurückziehen hab fals es mal zu viel wird find ich super =)


----------



## Xandars (11. November 2008)

das gleiche thema könnte man mit gnomen und zwergen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




einfach putzig dieses körper balancing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schwert > körper ... usw


----------



## Morcan (11. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das meinte ich nicht unbedingt ^^ Wo sind wir denn primitiv?

Achja, die "Gut und Böse" Argumentation die man häufig findet (hab den Thread nicht komplett gelesen, also keine Ahnung obs hier auch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist übrigens auch totaler Schwachsinn.

Für die Allianz ist die Horde "böse"
Für die Horde ist die Allianz "böse" 

Ich seh das schon immer bei nem Kumpel der grundsätzlich die "gute" Seite wählt (Star Wars, Warcraft usw.) obwohl die Allianz sich ja auch einige Fehler erlaubt hat...


----------



## Fonia (11. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht unbedingt ^^ Wo sind wir denn primitiv?



Ich denke Orgimma und Donnerfels sind dafür das beste beispiel da kann man nicht vno modernen hauptstädten reden =) 

Klar ist das das was die horde ausmacht aber mich hat es eben abgeschreckt ich will durch schöne mittelalterliche städte wenn nicht moderne städte gehen und nicht durch welche wo ich mir vorkomm wie in der steinzeit ^^

Ich bin eben mit Stormwind und Irgenforg aufgewachsen und bin dann auch erst später zur horde gekommen ( übirgens macht für mich von der community her horde und allyanz kein unterschied die lassen übern tag verteilt auch öfters idioten hervorkommen die gibts überall) und hab mich am anfang ziehmlich unwohl gefühlt mein charackter war ein troll an denen sehen die kleidungsstücke allgemein nicht so schön aus und die hauptstädte haben mir auch nicht zugesagt.

Mit Bc sah das einfach anders aus =) es gab ne schöne neue hauptstadt eine neue schöne rasse und meine gesammelten kleider sahen echt schick an meiner blutelfe aus und seit dem ist Pets und Schöne rüstungsteile sammeln ein hobby von mir ^^


----------



## Versace83 (11. November 2008)

Ich mag Blutelfen nicht!!! Hab zwar selbst einen, aber ich bereue es inzwischen.

Edit: mein Untoter mag Blutelfen... am liebsten noch frisch und saftig ^^


----------



## oens (11. November 2008)

ich für meinen teil mag blutelfen...allerdings zum grössten teil weil sie die einzigen palas in der hordenfraktion sind und ich diese gerne in der gruppe habe (buffs und so)


----------



## Morcan (11. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ich denke Orgimma und Donnerfels sind dafür das beste beispiel da kann man nicht vno modernen hauptstädten reden =)



Einen Aufzug ganz ohne Seile/Kabel sieht man sehr selten(Thunder Bluff) und bei den Orcs spielt wahrscheinlich die Tradition eine Rolle. Sie wollen ihre Urahnen wohl nicht "beleidigen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (11. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Einen Aufzug ganz ohne Seile/Kabel sieht man sehr selten(Thunder Bluff) und bei den Orcs spielt wahrscheinlich die Tradition eine Rolle. Sie wollen ihre Urahnen wohl nicht "beleidigen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ok^^ der aufzug ist schon " modern" aber seine architektur nicht =) aber du weißt ja was ich mein es sieht halt alles sehr nach steinzeit aus und das ist nichts so meins aber seit ich eine Blutelfin spielen kann fühl ich mich bei der horde mitlerweile auch pudelwohl sogar in Orgrimma irgendwann gewöhnt man sich ja dran aber silbermond gefällt mir droztdem besser =)


----------



## Morcan (11. November 2008)

Steinzeit sieht für mich auch anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber egal jetzt, die Diskussion könnte ewig dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (11. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Steinzeit sieht für mich auch anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haben wir denn nicht alle zeit bis zum addon =D? Ist dieser thread nicht zum diskutieren da? x) Man mir ist langweilig T.T nicht hier schluss diskusion und so mindestens bis mein Scheiß freund (scheiß hab ich nie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) online kommt T.T biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddddddddeeeee <3 *liebguck*


----------



## rafax271 (11. November 2008)

Also wenn man über eine Rasse disktutieren müsste dann ja wohl über die lächerlichen Draenei. Draenei sind nichts weiter als Space-Tauren, mit Hufen und Schwanz und auch von der Größe her. Da waren die Entwickler ja mal extrem unkreativ! Hätte es besser gefunden, die Astralen mit den Draenei auszutauschen.
Blutelfen dagegen haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Schön, grausam, und gerade die Jungs sind unendlich arrogant. Daher passen sie auch zur Horde^^


----------



## Morcan (11. November 2008)

Würd ich ja liebend gern Fonia, aber ich muss leider gleich zum Kunden, sonst kann ich mir bald kein Internet/WoW mehr leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (11. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Haben wir denn nicht alle zeit bis zum addon =D? [...]




Jo, ein bischen. Also cih finde TB ist eine der schönsten Städte der Horde überhaupt: Frische Luft, schöne Aussicht, urgemütliche Hütten und eine Kultur, die streng nach den Riten der Erdenmutter, also gewissermassen dem Ursprung allen Lebens, lebt.

Ehrlich gesagt geht mir die quietschbunte Formbetonarchitektur von Silbermond ziemlich auf den Keks. Und dann ständig diese Besen die da rumfuscheln. Das macht Lärm. Und dieses gezirpe von irgendwelchen Lämpchen kann einem ja den letzten Verstand rauben. Und überall dieses Magie-Gedöns. Kannst nirgendwo herlaufen ohne dass Du in einem Magiestoffvorhang, schwebenden Blumenkübeln, Laternen oder sonstwas hängen bleibst.

Achja, geliebtes Thunder Bluff, schön am Teich sitzen mit Freunden und dem Schmied beim massanfertigen von 1a Hufeisen zuschauen. Das ist Leben....


----------



## Fonia (11. November 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Jo, ein bischen. Also cih finde TB ist eine der schönsten Städte der Horde überhaupt: Frische Luft, schöne Aussicht, urgemütliche Hütten und eine Kultur, die streng nach den Riten der Erdenmutter, also gewissermassen dem Ursprung allen Lebens, lebt.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt geht mir die quietschbunte Formbetonarchitektur von Silbermond ziemlich auf den Keks. Und dann ständig diese Besen die da rumfuscheln. Das macht Lärm. Und dieses gezirpe von irgendwelchen Lämpchen kann einem ja den letzten Verstand rauben. Und überall dieses Magie-Gedöns. Kannst nirgendwo herlaufen ohne dass Du in einem Magiestoffvorhang, schwebenden Blumenkübeln, Laternen oder sonstwas hängen bleibst.
> 
> Achja, geliebtes Thunder Bluff, schön am Teich sitzen mit Freunden und dem Schmied beim massanfertigen von 1a Hufeisen zuschauen. Das ist Leben....



Naja =) zum glück sind ja geschmecker verschieden und mitlerweile dürfte es für jeden ne passende hauptstadt geben.


----------



## anel69anel (11. November 2008)

Wer Schwule mag, mag auch Gayelfs! Ich hasse sie jedenfals.


----------



## Jagdfeuer (11. November 2008)

Da ich eine weibliche Blutelfenpaladina als Aufräumkommando vor den "alten" Hordenklassen mit ihren DDs spiele, kann mich gerne jeder aus einer Ini kicken. Ich finde eh gleich wieder eine neue Gruppe und mit solch Idioten, die jemanden wegen seiner Wahl der Rasse kicken will ich eh nichts zu tun haben. Ausserdem freue ich mich jedesmal, wenn ein freundlich dreinschauender Zwergenkrieger im PvP ewig auf mich eindrischt und ich nicht umfalle. Das ich dabei auch noch gut aussehe bringt Meister Ironforge dann nochmehr in Rage und meistens zieht er dann nach einer Weile gefrustet von dannen bis ihn mein Hammer zum Stunn trifft und er in kurzer Zeit am Boden liegt (nur leider lieber Vorposter mit dem Nachtsichtgerät fällt mir nichts ein, was ich aus einem Zwerg Sinnvolles produzieren könnte, denn selbst als BH seid ihr mir viel zu klein und kratzig^^).

Also Fazit: Freie Rassenwahl und nieder mit dem Rassismus - nur die Allies muss nicht jeder mögen...... :-fg


----------



## Lucaya (11. November 2008)

Ich mag Blutelfen und finde sie passen gut zur Horde (außer Schurken und Jäger) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wer denkt B11en seien nicht "böse" genug oder so hat halt einfach kein Plan von diesem Volk. 
Blutelfen sind eine sehr gute "Caster-Rasse" für Hordler weil B11en sehr auf der Handhabung von Magie aufbauen (weshalb ich Schurken und Jäger auch recht unpassend finde) und für die Magiebeherschung wortwörtlich über Leichen gehen würden. Zugegeben, man kann sich männliche B11en sehr..unvorteilhaft^^..erstellen, aber es ist ohne Probleme möglich auch diese cool zu gestalten.

Gruß Lucaya


----------



## Fonia (11. November 2008)

anel69anel schrieb:


> Wer Schwule mag, mag auch Gayelfs! Ich hasse sie jedenfals.



Also hasst du auch schwule? und ich hab gedacht unsere gesellschaft ist langsam tolerant und hat gebriffen das schwule auch nen existenz recht haben...Im übrigen... Was ist dann mit " weiblichen" blutelfen?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2008)

lol Horde und böse, keine von den Hordenrassen ist "böse" - nichtmal die Forsaken.
Ich finde die Bloodelfs passend zur Horde, aber stylish find ich sie nicht, Horde hat 3/5 nice-Style Rassen und Bloodelfs zählen imo nicht dazu - die Sterbeanimation reicht ja schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (11. November 2008)

Rheagar schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hasse Elfen bis aufs Blut!
> Für mich sind Elfen wie für Adolf Hitler die Juden!
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Nachtelf und einen Blutelf?
> ...



xD du bist den flame nicht wert


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

Blutelfen finde ich eig. nicht schlecht und auch gelungen.

Nur wie sie auf ihren Schreitern sitzen sehe ich als Fehltritt. Aber gut das ist Geschmackssache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also voten konnte ich nicht da meine Meinung mit keiner der Wählbaren übereinstimmt.

Mfg


----------



## Nehar (11. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ich stimme meinem vorposter zu, ich spiele auch hordler und find blutelfen mehr als unpassend!




Und ich verstehe solche Posts nicht.... Blood Elves passen wunderbar, sie sind Arrogant, Süchtig, Machtbessessen, Arrogant und gerne auch zestörerisch. Ähnlich wie Ud's... nur hübscher anzusehen :>


/E/ 

<< FE BL11 und stolz drauf! Vorallem RP Technisch gefällt mir meine Destru Hexerin richtig gut ^.^


----------



## rafax271 (11. November 2008)

Hoffe sehr, dass die Leute, die hier ihren offensichtlichen Rassismus posten, rausgeschmissen werden. Vor allem die, die einen Bezug zum Real Life herstellen  ("Ich hasse Schwule", "... sind für mich was für Adolf Hitler die Juden waren") und die Anonymität des Netzes ausnutzen, ihre Fascho-Meinungen zu verbreiten!


----------



## Lucaya (11. November 2008)

rafax271 schrieb:


> Hoffe sehr, dass die Leute, die hier ihren offensichtlichen Rassismus posten, rausgeschmissen werden. Vor allem die, die einen Bezug zum Real Life herstellen  ("Ich hasse Schwule", "... sind für mich was für Adolf Hitler die Juden waren") und die Anonymität des Netzes ausnutzen, ihre Fascho-Meinungen zu verbreiten!


/sign...


----------



## Rheagar (11. November 2008)

rafax271 schrieb:


> Hoffe sehr, dass die Leute, die hier ihren offensichtlichen Rassismus posten, rausgeschmissen werden. Vor allem die, die einen Bezug zum Real Life herstellen  ("Ich hasse Schwule", "... sind für mich was für Adolf Hitler die Juden waren")



Hihi,
lass mich halt Elfen hassen. (Ich mach das aus Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Der lustige Teil daran ist ja das es keine Elfen gibt! Die gibts nur in der Fantasie.
Und du regst dich darüber auf das wir Dinge diffamieren die nicht real sind? lol :>


----------



## markbergs94 (11. November 2008)

also die weiblichen Blutelfen sind eher Allianz (viel zu schön für die Horde;-))


----------



## rafax271 (11. November 2008)

Rheagar schrieb:


> Hihi,
> lass mich halt Elfen hassen. (Ich mach das aus Spaß
> 
> 
> ...




Du hasst Blutelfen wie Adolf Hitler die Juden, sagst du. Kleine Nachhilfe für dich: Adolf Hitler und die Juden sind durchaus real. Wenn für dich also kein Unterschied besteht zwischen dir und Adolf Hitler, dann bist du nichts anderes als ein scheiss Nazi!


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2008)

anel69anel schrieb:


> Wer Schwule mag, mag auch Gayelfs! Ich hasse sie jedenfals.



Tschüss dann.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

rafax271 schrieb:


> Du hasst Blutelfen wie Adolf Hitler die Juden, sagst du. Kleine Nachhilfe für dich: Adolf Hitler und die Juden sind durchaus real. Wenn für dich also kein Unterschied besteht zwischen dir und Adolf Hitler, dann bist du nichts anderes als ein scheiss Nazi!



/sign

vollkommen richtig!


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Tschüss dann.



/sign 

Ich glaub ich komm heut aus dem "/sign"en nicht mehr raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheagar (11. November 2008)

rafax271 schrieb:


> Du hasst Blutelfen wie Adolf Hitler die Juden, sagst du. Kleine Nachhilfe für dich: Adolf Hitler und die Juden sind durchaus real. Wenn für dich also kein Unterschied besteht zwischen dir und Adolf Hitler, dann bist du nichts anderes als ein scheiss Nazi!



Jo die sind Real. 
Komischerweise hasse ich keine Juden. 
Ich hab auch in keinster weise etwas gegen irgendeine Volksgruppe oder Religion.

Und der Begriff Nazi kommt von Nationalsozialist. 
Das ist ein totalitäres Regime welches ich absolut nicht unterstützen kann.
Der Fortschritt der Demokratie ist es das man sich frei äußern darf und man deswegen nicht gleich weggesperrt wird.

MEIN "Hass" gegen Elfen besteht nur auf dem Papier. Wenn ich mit einem Elfen spiele dann is mir das egal.
Aber wenn einer meint: Was haltet ihr von Elfen?
Ja dann schreib ich das doch mal!

Dieser Vergleich war vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt. 
Aber wenn ich gesag hätte "wie Systemkritker für Stalin", DANN wärs den großteil egal gewesen.
Bei Hitler und Juden ticken wieder alle aus.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2008)

Man sollte das hier nicht noch ausarten lassen - ausserdem ist das hier kein RP Forum, wenn du also elfen nicht magst, dann schreib das - wenn deine Rolle sie nicht mag, dann ist das schön und gut, ist aber hier nicht gefragt. Ich finds auchn bisschen doof, aber man kann auch anders ausdrücken und damit geht man vielen Problem aus dem Weg.


----------



## buffsplz (11. November 2008)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> also die weiblichen Blutelfen sind eher Allianz (viel zu schön für die Horde;-))



OT: Verknüpfungen zwschen der Realhistorie im "wirklichen Leben" und der Lore von WoW sollten mal tunlichst unterlassen werden.

BTT: Unter RP-gesichtspunkten macht das wenig Sinn. Gut, alle Elfen egal ob B11 oder N811 haben ja gemeinsame Wurzeln. Mit der Entscheidung sich von der Magie abhängig zu machen sind ja die B11en aus Sicht der N811en "verdorben". Auf grund der Ziele und Bestrebungen macht es durchaus Sinn für die B11en sich mit der Horde zu verbünden. Sonst könnten ja die Tauren auch zur Allianz gehen. Sind ja auch Freunde der Natur und hätten sich bestimmt viel zu erzählen mit den Druiden (tun sie ja auch: Zirkel / Expedition des Cenarius)

Die Bündnisse der Allianz haben ja nichts mit Schönheit zu tun, sondern sind zum Glück strategischer Natur.
Trotzdem mag ich als Taure diese arroganten, magieverliebten B11en nicht. Meinen sie könnten mit ihrem Mana und ein paar flotten Zaubersprüchen alles regeln, aber wenns ernst wird, verstecken sie sich doch hinter meinen breiten Taurenschultern....


----------



## Abrox (11. November 2008)

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Blutelfen

aber

Bitte nicht bei der Horde.


----------



## CelticSpirit (11. November 2008)

Ich mag Blutis auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Schurkin is Blutelfin und um ehrlich zu sein ist es abgesehen vom Untoten die einzige Hordenrasse zu der Schurken passen.

Orkschurke? Nee zu massiv und auffällig wirken wie Elephanten im Porzelangeschäft.
Trollschurke? Zuuuu groß Schurken müssen klein und kompakt sein xD.

Blutelfenschurkin? JAAA ^^ Geschmeidig, gutaussehend (Schurken müssen einen ja auch um den Finger wickeln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und diese funkelnden grünen Augen: Pure Gier aufs Leben... einfach schurkig ^^ bei den meisten Blutelfen erkennt man auch diese gewisse Arroganz in ihren Augen was ja auch irgndwie zu nem Schurken passt +find+

Aaaaber ich will hier mal keine reine Lobhuddelei veranstalten. 

1. die deutschen Blutelfensynchronstimmen sind so BäH -.-
2. Die Witze mehr als selbstverliebt -.-
3. Die meisten der weiblichen Blutelfengesichter sehen so verbittert aus... hach... muss doch nich sein^^


----------



## Strikêr°us (11. November 2008)

Es fehlt eine Antwort möglichkeit: Ich spiele Allianz/Horde und akzeptiere Blutelfen.
So ist es bei mir der Fall... Ich finds ok wenn sie jmd spielen will und das auch tut aber persönlich spielen tu ich sie halt nicht so gern (hab zwar einen aber nur weil ich pala zocken wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Naja das ist meine Meinung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turgon! (11. November 2008)

Ich mag Blutelfen, am liebsten sind mir die weichgeklopften deren überreste an meinen Waffen hängen.


----------



## Orcwarrior (11. November 2008)

Ich spiel auch Horde und mag die net, die pasen einfach nicht zur Horde, weil sie so zielich sind, gut, die BE Frauen sind tol gtelungen, dagegen die Männer sind die schlimmste Sache in ganz WoW, da sind gnome noch besser, obwohl... *würg*

Was solls, ich tolleriere sie natürlich, is doch nur ein Spiel, selber spielen würd ich nie einen BE, weil ich nie ne frau spielen würd und so einen komishn dünnen "Salzstangen" mann nie, gibt aus gutem Grund keine Krieger von denen hehe


Die Blutelfen kenn ich auch gar nicht so, wie aus WoW, in den Strategiespielen, welche natürlicherweise lange vor WoW enstanden sind, waren sie besser gelungen, nicht so schwach und zart... 

Was nicht so zum Thema passt, aber irgendwie damit zusammenhängt, die Trolle find ich auch net so gut gelungen, die sind mir wieder zu lang, auch nicht so muskulös wie ich sie aus Wracraft kenne. Da waren sie fast so dick wie ein Orc, dass fält mir auch erst jetz auf.

Is kael tas nich ein BE oder ein MEsnch? So wie der sehn die Be gut aus, aber die anderen sind schlecht gelungen


----------



## Exomia (11. November 2008)

Ich spiele Horde seid eh und je mit vorliebe Tauren und Blutelfen. Aber hier geht es um Blutelfen und ich würde von meienr Seite ehr Pro und Kontra abwiegen ob Bluelfen nun zur Horde passen oder nicht. Denn schaut man rein oberflächlich auf die Blutelfen kann man ohne weiter zu diskutieren sagen "Ja, sie passen eindeutig nicht zur Horde!". Aber versteht mich nicht falsch ich habe nichts dagegen das sie bei der Horde sind. Dennoch ist es wichtig abzuwiegen und etwas tiefer in die Thematik ein zu dringen:

*Por*

- Sie haben einen Zwist mit den Menschen
- Sie führen seit Jahrtausende einen Blutige Fäde mit den Nachtelfen
- Ihre sucht nach Magie ist vergleichbar mit der Vergangenheit der Orks, Sie sind unberechenbar
- Sie sind hochnäsige (Negativ=Horde?)
- Lady Sylvanas Windrunner gehörte einst zu Ihrem Volk und trotz ihres Todes steht Sie Ihrer alten Kultur und Ihrem Volk Loyal gegenüber
- Die Blutelfen haben von Natur aus keinerlei Interesse an dem Heiligen Licht ( was sich mit Adal aber änderte)
- Trotz ihrer ach so hoch gelobten Kultur, sind sie im inersten primitiv, ob Mann oder Frau sie Identifizieren sich mit Ihrem Körper
- So schön sie auch sind (oder sich halten) so gefärlich und rachsüchtig sind sie auch

*Kontra*
- Durch ihren Krieg mit den Trollen sind sie genau diesem Volk voreingenommen
- Sie sind ehr Denker als Kämpfer
- Sie treten fremdartigen Völkern mit sehr wenig Respekt gegenüber. Deutlich zu sehen an den Witzen über Tauren.
- Loyalität würdigen sie nicht (deutlich zu sehen an den Witzen über Untote)
- Ihre Kultur passt nicht zur Horde dafür ist sie zu fremdartig


Mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein, doch wenn ich weiterhin so abwege muss ich sagen das Pro gewinnt eindeutig! Zumindest bei mir!


----------



## Exomia (11. November 2008)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Was solls, ich tolleriere sie natürlich, is doch nur ein Spiel, selber spielen würd ich nie einen BE, weil ich nie ne frau spielen würd und so einen komishn dünnen "Salzstangen" mann nie, gibt aus gutem Grund keine Krieger von denen hehe
> 
> 
> Die Blutelfen kenn ich auch gar nicht so, wie aus WoW, in den Strategiespielen, welche natürlicherweise lange vor WoW enstanden sind, waren sie besser gelungen, nicht so schwach und zart...



Es ist sehr gut das die Blutelfen so dünn und zerbrechlich sind. Ich erkläre dir auch warum! Magie ist eine Kunst welche man mit jahre langem Studium verbringt. Selbst wenn deine Ausbildung beendet ist, so ist das Studium der Arkanen Künste noch lange nicht vorbei! Warum Glaubst du sind sonst offt die Mächtigsten Zauberer meistens sehr alt. Der Körper ist bei einem Wesen was die Magie nutzt nicht wichtig. Der Geist ist entscheident! schau dir Adal an siehst du bei Ihm Große Muskeln? Ich nicht!



Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Is kael tas nich ein BE oder ein MEsnch? So wie der sehn die Be gut aus, aber die anderen sind schlecht gelungen



Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer ist ein Blutelf und sieht genau so aus (vom Körperbau) wie jeder andere männliche Blutelf du lernst in aber in FDS erst mal in übergröße kennen und mit einem sehr großen so wie breiten Gewannt!


----------



## Darkshineng (11. November 2008)

naja gg blutelfen habe ich nix, finde sie iwie ganz funny, aber halt nicht für horde.. passt nicht ins schema wie schon gesagt, aber naja horde ist horde und mein feind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw gul'dan ist hammer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüsee dark <~~ spielt auf gul'dan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (11. November 2008)

Ich habse nich wirklich gern^^ Naja im BG schon.. abschlachten unso..


----------



## Slayv (11. November 2008)

Bin Seit beta 2004 überzeugter hordler, wie die meisten hier und mach blutelfen ( nur weil sie das gleiche machen wie ich, allianzler killen ^^) aber im allgemeinen passen sie nicht zu der horde

Ps;kann es sein, dass viel mehr Horde spielt, da die einfach besser ist?

Slayv


----------



## Atabax (11. November 2008)

ich finde blutelfen richtig klasse
finde aber das sie auf der falschen seite stehen die passen überhaupt nicht ins schema der horde 
ich fänds geil wen blizz das ändern würde  aber das die blutelfen die horde sind dan auch bleiben  wäre ja sonst doof für die spieler  
naja wen mal einer was ins vorschläge forum bei blizz schreibt  solte ers hir auch hin schreiben vill schaffens wa ja das die blutelfen die horde verlassen und sich der alli anschliesen ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. November 2008)

blutelfen passen aufgrund ihres aussehens nicht zur horde..aber durch ihren charakter ´gleichen sie das aus..


----------



## Abrox (11. November 2008)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch Horde und mag die net, die pasen einfach nicht zur Horde, weil sie so zielich sind, gut, die BE Frauen sind tol gtelungen, dagegen die Männer sind die schlimmste Sache in ganz WoW, da sind gnome noch besser, obwohl... *würg*



Nunja, da muss ich dir widersprechen.

Das sie nicht zur Horde passen stimmt. Einige Dinge widersprechen sich.

Aber der Frauen / Männer vergleich ist aus meiner Sicht anders:

Die Männer (auch wenn sie zugegeben ein wenig "Metrosexuell" aussehen) haben ein besseres Auftreten, einen normalen Körperbau. Blutelfen im Allgemeinen sind geborene Robenträger. Meines Erachtens sitzen die bei keinem Modell besser. Die Männer laufen zudem mit hohem Selbstvertrauen (Die Brust ist immer oben) und einem verächtenden Blick (leicht nach unten). Nunja, ich wär auch ein wenig angesäuert wenn ich meine Unsterblichkeit verlören hätte.

Die femininen Vertreter sehen aus wie Barbiepuppen (aus Plastik geschnitzt) mit Haltungsschaden. Rüstungen sitzen nicht ganz so gut wie bei andren Klassen (Teilweise sitzen Roben leicht schief). Wenn sie eine Waffe in der Hand haben ist das einzige wovor man Angst hat: "Hoffentlich verletzt es sich nicht".

Was beiden allerdings nicht steht sind Rüstungen oberhalb von Leder.


----------



## Minastirit (11. November 2008)

mag die b811fs auch nicht ..
zum einen weil nachtelfen reichen
und zum anderen weil mich blutelf palas sowas von ärgern im bg ..


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Untote und Bluelfen passen beide nicht zur Horde.
Beide wollen auch nicht in die Horde. Sie gehen nur ein Zweckbündnis ein.


----------



## Atabax (11. November 2008)

das ist jz geschichtlich  aber hir gehts eig drum vom ausehen her und so   und da passen die untoten total rein ^^
ich wünsche mir die blutelfen eig bei der alliance passen da besser zu


----------



## Brisk7373 (11. November 2008)

die männer sind einfach nur scheisse ...sry aber is so ...son dicken bauch und so -.- ...und dazu kommt das die die klasse jäger spielen können ....das passt einfach net son ne magie typen ..die auf einmal im wald leben tiere zähmen und so weiter -.-


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Atabax schrieb:


> das ist jz geschichtlich  aber hir gehts eig drum vom ausehen her und so   und da passen die untoten total rein ^^
> ich wünsche mir die blutelfen eig bei der alliance passen da besser zu



Nein, die Untoten passen 0 in die Horde, vom Aussehen her. 
Orcs, Trolle und Tauren sehen aus wie "wilde Kreaturen". Untote nicht. 
Und die Horde ist um die Orcs herum aufgebaut.


----------



## Aspect (11. November 2008)

_"Es ist sogar schon einmal vorgekommen, das ich aus einer Instanzengruppe geworfen wurde, nur wegen meines Blutelfs."_

Virtueller Rassismus ftw.
nunja sie ist halt da und ich muss mit ihr leben,solange ich sie nicht spielen muss...okay...

btw: Bannanaa breeeeeaaaaaaaad!!!!!!!


----------



## noizycat (11. November 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Beide wollen auch nicht in die Horde. Sie gehen nur ein Zweckbündnis ein.


Seh ich auch so. Der Anfangsruf ist nicht grundlos neutral ... 

btw: Wegen der Rasse aus ner Gruppe gekickt? Das sagt schon einiges über den Charakter der Gruppenmitglieder aus ... armseelig ...


----------



## Atabax (11. November 2008)

aber untote bei der alli  naja  ömm    dan solte das ne aleinige fraktion sein ^^ wo man entscheidenkann wo man hin möchte oder gegen alle kämpfen ^^    aber die blutelfen finde ich das die zur alli kommen solten  ^^ aber was bekommt die horde dan als ersatz klassen ?   gobblins ?^^


----------



## lilithb (11. November 2008)

sarax schrieb:


> Der Blutelf
> Oder findet ihr Die Rasse Symphatisch?




Rassismus ist sowohl im RL als auch in Spielen menschenverachtend.
Rassismus in jeder Form entgegentreten!


----------



## Fleischermeister (11. November 2008)

Mein Main ist ein Orc, mein erster Char halt, irgentwann wollte ich mir ein Magier hochziehen und meine Wahl fiel auf den B11, das passt irgentwie. Freunde verspotten mich zwar, weil der angeblich zu weibisch aussieht, aber die Spotter verstummen schnell wenn der DMG macht, Feuermage eben. Ob der nun zur Horde passt oder nicht, geht mir ziemlich am A**** vorbei, aber aus der Story geht das halt so hervor, wie schon von einem Vorposter beschrieben wurde.
Aber gut ist das die B11 zur Horde gehören, wer will schon Ally spielen^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Atabax schrieb:


> aber untote bei der alli  naja  ömm    dan solte das ne aleinige fraktion sein ^^ wo man entscheidenkann wo man hin möchte oder gegen alle kämpfen ^^    aber die blutelfen finde ich das die zur alli kommen solten  ^^ aber was bekommt die horde dan als ersatz klassen ?   gobblins ?^^



Du weißt aber schon, dass die Blutelfen mit jeder Rasse der Allianz in Feindschaft stehen, die Menschen fast die Blutelfen ausrotteten und seitdem Kael'thas das Bündnis mit den Nagas eingegangen hat generell vom der Allianz zum Tode verurteilt werden?

In der Horde hingegen haben sie Freunde, nämlich die Untoten, da sie beide stark unter der Geißel gelitten haben und gegen die Geißel ankämpfen. Die Orcs, Tauren und Trolle werden zwar von den Blutelfen verachtet, mögen sich gegenseitig nicht wirklich aber leben zumindest friedlich zusammen.


----------



## Lichtdrache (11. November 2008)

Nun das stimmt.

und werde mit übermorgen auch nen männlichen blutelfen todesritter machen wegen guter race raticals mittlerweiler und ich general elfen mag mein mein ist ja nachtelfen druide.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoFlame (11. November 2008)

undead -> all


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

NoFlame schrieb:


> undead -> all



Geißel > Forsaken :>


----------



## Elandor1 (11. November 2008)

nochmal für alle: die horde ist ein bündnis von völkern, die von der allianz verstoßen, verraten, etc. wurden, demnach passen b11 sehr wohl dazu, denn sie wurden ja von der allianz "verraten"


----------



## Resto4Life (11. November 2008)

ich glaube hier stimmen ca. 50% Blutelfen-Spieler ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find männliche Blutelfen zu feminin. Sonst stört mich nix


----------



## Yelin (11. November 2008)

Ich hab allgemein son Fable für weibliche Elfen. Deswegen habe ich auch in wow nen B11 main.
Zum Thema mit der Hordesache...finde ich,wie andere auch, das man mal nach der Story schauen sollte.
Ob sie vom aussehen her reinpassen oder nicht ist wayne. Die Allys wollten se nich...also haben se die Hordler genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balanvallet (11. November 2008)

bin allieanler und find die blutelfen ok, aber froh das die horde sie bekommen hat...mag die draenei lieber^^


----------



## Oolie (11. November 2008)

Ich spiele 2 Blutelfen, einen Schurken und einen Paladin. Ich hab auch Orcs und Tauren, Untote und n Troll... Ich finde alle Rassen, sind dort, wo sie hingehören. Denn die Blutelfen sind die Nachkommen des Adels der Nachtelfen, und die haben schliesslich die 1. Invasion der Dämonen verursacht, was schliesslich zur Spaltung des Kontinents führte. Also kein edles und nobles Volk. Und seit sie keine eigene Magie-Quelle mehr haben, treten eben diese Züge wieder zutage (Siehe Kael'Thas, dem es Schnuppe ist, ob die Dämonen wiederkehren, hauptsache Kil'Jeaden gibt ihm seine eigene Machtquelle).

Wer also behauptet Blutelfen passen eher zu Allianz, sollte sich mal n paar der in WoW herumliegenden Bücher reinziehen... 
Aussehen ist nicht alles: Wenn der Vorhang fällt, sieh hinter die Kulissen. Die Bösen sind oft gut und die Guten sind gerissen.

lg, Oolie


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Elandor1 schrieb:


> nochmal für alle: die horde ist ein bündnis von völkern, die von der allianz verstoßen, verraten, etc. wurden, demnach passen b11 sehr wohl dazu, denn sie wurden ja von der allianz "verraten"



Nicht wirklich. Die Trolle und Tauren wurden von den Orcs in ihren Notlagen unterstützt und haben sich deswegen den Orcs angeschlossen, das hat nichts mit der Allianz zu tun. Für die Blutelfen+Untoten ist es aber, wie gesagt, nur ein Zweckbündnis.


----------



## Avane x.X (11. November 2008)

Werde mich wohl nie mit Blutelfen anfreunden könnnen ;/

Avane


----------



## Asoriel (11. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Werde mich wohl nie mit Blutelfen anfreunden könnnen ;/



kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich bin (und war schon immer) Hordler und finde, dass Blutelfen irgendwie einfach nicht so richtig ins düstere, böse Horden-Flair passen. Gut Tauren und Trolle sind auch nicht so bösartig auf den ersten Blick, aber ich find, dass da einfach die "Kultur" und Stimmung passt. Rein vom Look&Feel würden sowohl Draenei als auch Blutelfen zur Allianz gehören, wenn dann aber eher Draenei zur Horde.


----------



## floppydisk (11. November 2008)

wenn ich in einer ini bin muss ich immer gucken ob das ein fleck auf meinem bildschirm ist oder ob da wirklich ein blutelf steht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spiele tauren dudu und mag sie nicht besonders.


----------



## Werfloh (11. November 2008)

Ich spiel zwar Allianz, aber ich find Blutelfen einfach toll^^ Leider kann ich mich nicht so mit der Horde anfreunden, weil ich die restlichen Rassen nicht so sehr mag und weil meine Kumpels alle Allies spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hab ne B11-Schurkin, die ich immer mal spiele und die hat einfach nur Style *g*

Edit: Ich fänds persönlich auch besser wenn B11 zur Allianz gehören würden, da würde ich sogar meinen Draenai-Jäger für opfern, aber rein storymäßig würde das leider nicht so passen^^


----------



## Ditech (11. November 2008)

Ich mag sie ganz und gar nicht, aber jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. November 2008)

Seid wann haben blutelfen style? Ich finde die arrogant und eingebildet auserdem tanzen die voll gay und total scheiße.

Ich hasse blutelfen gerade in pala form die kommen so schwul mit fetten goldenen schultern mit 120 auf ihrem pferdchen angeritten grinsen mal blöd und 2 sek später stehst du vor einer weißen gestallt und ein countdown läuft über deinem kopf ab. Bäh hass ich blutelfen.


----------



## Bhaalbrut (11. November 2008)

Ich hab grundsätzlich nix gegen die Blutelfen. Wäre ja auch noch schöner wo mein erster char einer war. (Ja, ich hab erst mit BC angefangen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Das startgebiet ist richtig nice, aber nix gegen Mulgore! Mein Main ist ein Druide, Tauren sind das beste Volk, auch wenn ich eine weile gebraucht habe um sie schätzen zu lernen. 

Allgemein habe ich 2 Tauren, 2 Blutelfen (da man einer sein muss um Pala zu sein, sonst hätte ich keinen zweiten gemacht.) und 1 ork. Trolle mag ich überhaupt nicht, zu schlank und groß. Die kräftigen Trolle aus ZA wären schon eher mein fall.


----------



## Imbageif (11. November 2008)

Blutelfen sind HOT ^^ also die weiblichen. aber man munkelt ja dass sie mit dem addon endlich auch männer bekommen sollen =) andererseits finde ich sie passen nicht wirklich ins bild der horde. Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt eine andere Rasse begrüßt. (z.B. Goblin <-- oft diskutiert ich bin dafür eure meinung will ich hierzu nicht hören führt nur zu flames weil leider viele hier zu dumm zum disskutieren sind...) aber an sonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden mit denen


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich bin (und war schon immer) Hordler und finde, dass Blutelfen irgendwie einfach nicht so richtig ins düstere, böse Horden-Flair passen. Gut Tauren und Trolle sind auch nicht so bösartig auf den ersten Blick, aber ich find, dass da einfach die "Kultur" und Stimmung passt. Rein vom Look&Feel würden sowohl Draenei als auch Blutelfen zur Allianz gehören, wenn dann aber eher Draenei zur Horde.




Die Horde an sich ist nicht "böse", da ist auch kein "böses" Flair.


----------



## Urgosch (11. November 2008)

mhh die Blutelfen jaja ^^ also sagen wa ma so ich hasse sie nicht aber mögen auch nich Oo 

ich meine die Hauptstadt von denen is ja ein witz im gegensatz zu UC und OG  oder Th und da Silbermond! ich finde daspasst nich^^ aba ic hhab die geschichte gelseen blablabla und kenne die beweg gründe von ihnen un so^^ also warum nich ? auch im Hase kann ein Teufel stecken.




MFG Urgosch


----------



## Fochi (11. November 2008)

Abstimmungen insgesamt: 1337   harhar leet !

Also ich finds nicht schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich steh zwar nicht auf Pixeltitten aber wenigstens was ansehnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele UD, Orc, 
Taure und nu auch Blutelf und ich find Blutelf hat wenigstens neben Taure und vorallem Untot den meisten Style


----------



## Hordeman187 (11. November 2008)

also ich find nur das die weiblichen b11 style haben!
hab aber nen mänlichen b11hunter auf 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (11. November 2008)

Guest1 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich nach wie vor nicht leiden kann sind diese Son-Goku-Klone die sich immer wunderst wie toll vorkommen. Schaukelt eure Dragonballz doch bitte woanders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Japp, Blutelfen sind schon ok, hab mir auch einen gemacht, weil ich halt mal nen Pala hochziehen wollte und das geht halt nur als Alli oder Blutelf.. da nimmt man logischerweise das geringere Übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, wie gesagt, Blutelfen sind ok, solange sie nicht diese Mangafrisuren haben... grausam.. wie konnte man sowas nur in WoW bringen? Das mit Kiddy und Horde wegen Blutelf kann ich mir allein deshalb schon gut vorstellen...
/Vote für den Rausschmiss der Mangafrisuren^^

Edit: und Silbermond gehört auch verbrannt... Augenkrebs ftw


----------



## Entroxx (11. November 2008)

Blutelfen sind Cool mein Main is auch einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn man die Story bedenkt dann hat es auch einen Sinn das sie zur Horde gehören, jeder soll selber wissen wie er sie findet ich liebe meinen Hunter und damit Batista oder wie das heißt ô_Ô  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (11. November 2008)

Also vom Aussehen gefallen mir die männlichen Blutelfen überhaupt nicht sehen irgendwie tuntig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch die Rüstung sieht nicht besonders toll an ihnen aus. (besonders die Schultern sitzen schief und unpassend)

Die Weiblichen Blutelfen wiederum find ich schön vom aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw bin auch Hordler.


----------



## Arthros (11. November 2008)

Also story technichsch find  ich Bultelfen gut gelöst weil zur  Allianz passen  sie nicht da es mal hochelfen waren und die sich 
von der Allianz entäuscht fülen und um an Macht zu kommen machen sie ein zweck bündniss mit der Horde in etwa wie die 
Verlassenen. 

Opitisch naja sehn sie etwas schwul aus ,aber tuen das nicht alle Elfen und ja ich weiß das ich selber Elf bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Mal eine Frage: Woher kommt eure Abneigung/Hass gegen Homosexuelle Männer?


----------



## schmiedemeister (11. November 2008)

Premutos schrieb:


> wie konnte man sowas nur in WoW bringen? Das mit Kiddy und Horde wegen Blutelf kann ich mir allein deshalb schon gut vorstellen...
> /Vote für den Rausschmiss der Mangafrisuren^^
> 
> Edit: und Silbermond gehört auch verbrannt... Augenkrebs ftw



Kiddy und horde? Hast du da vielleicht was verwechselt?


----------



## neo1986 (11. November 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Woher kommt eure Abneigung/Hass gegen Homosexuelle Männer?


Hat hier jemand was gegen homos gesagt?


----------



## STAR1988 (11. November 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Kiddy und horde? Hast du da vielleicht was verwechselt?



Ich denke er meint das viele Kiddys von der Allianz sich einen Bluteflen erstellt haben.


----------



## Biggus (11. November 2008)

Listrius schrieb:


> Ausserdem is die Anführerin der Untoten auch ne Elfe... mal gewesen.



Aber keine Blutelfe oder ? (Hochelfe wenn ich mich nicht irre :/)


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (11. November 2008)

ich spiel zwar alli hauptsächlich
aber das blutelfen zur horde gehörn ist durchaus stimmig
die menschen ham sie verstossen
keal´thas hat sie zurückgelassen
deswegen ham sie sich der horde angeschlossen
um rache zu üben

und auserdem muss auch ein bissl sexappeal zur horde^^


----------



## neo1986 (11. November 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> Aber keine Blutelfe oder ? (Hochelfe wenn ich mich nicht irre :/)


nö


----------



## Anduris (11. November 2008)

Zunächst mal, ich spiele mit Leidenschaft Horde! Ich verabscheue die Blutelfen zwar nicht, aber mögen tu ich sie auch nicht sehr, weil ich auch finde sie passen nicht so gut zur Horde.


----------



## Eddishar (11. November 2008)

Allianzler und mag Blutelfen ... vor allem, wenn sie wieder einen "Geht ohne mich, die Mission ist wichtiger!"-Tod hinlegen.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass sie von den Zehn Rassen, die Blizz jetzt in Wow eingebaut hat, diejenige ist, die den schlimmsten Comic-Stil hat. Ich finde, dass sie damit ein bissel aus dem Rest rausfallen ... kurz dahinter folgen übrigens die Draenei. Das liegt aber wohl am BC-Stil, der sich mit dem letzten Addon eingebürgert hat.

Aber ja, ich mag sie. So wie alle Rassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (11. November 2008)

ich finde die blutelfen passen sehr gut zur horde. Blutelfen sind mit den untoten eigentlich die "bösen" der horde


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. November 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> Aber keine Blutelfe oder ? (Hochelfe wenn ich mich nicht irre :/)



Mehr oder weniger. Sie war eine Generälin in Silvermoon bis sie von Arthas erschlagen wurde. 
Da die Hochelfen sich aber erst nach dem Krieg gegen die Geißel unbenannten, war sie in der Zeit noch keine "Blutelfe" nach Definition.


----------



## Semetor (11. November 2008)

Also ich find die Männlichen Blutelfen sehen ein bisschen schwul aus^^


----------



## Magickevin (11. November 2008)

Jede Rasse in der Horde ist von der Art her anders

Orcs: Blutdurstig Stur und Stark
Trolle: Gewitzt und Entspannt
Tauren: Friedvoll und Mächtig
Untote: Unberechenbar und Mysteriös
und die Blutelfen sind halt Magiehungrig und Eingebildet

Sie passen gut rein da sie genau wie die Untoten eine Nutzallianz führen mit der Horde.

Vom Style her gut sehr Humanoid und eine Mischung aus Menschen und Nachtelfen.

Ich habe nichts gegen die Blutelfen spiel ja selber eine Paladina also Leben und Leben lassen


----------



## Veldes (11. November 2008)

In der Umfrage ist es ein bisschen unkorrekt formuliert.
Nach der Überschrift müsste es heißen "...und finde, dass Blutelfen eine unpassende Rasse für die Horde ist."

Dann hat das auch nichts mehr mit Rassismus zu tun.


----------



## Shurkien (11. November 2008)

Blutelfen sehen so gut aus wie hans der Rechtschreibflamer, alleinschon wie die stehen, die müssen so dermaßen Rückenschmerzen haben,...
Und ja ich bin auch dafür, das Gayelfen die Fraktion: "Schwule" bekommen^^


----------



## NarYethz (11. November 2008)

das problem is einfach, dass die blutelfen aufn ersten blick.. naja gut.. sie passen vom aussehen einfach nich ins schema der horde, denn viele oder so gut wie alle sagen sich: die horde sind die bösen und da passen hübsche fastrosa mädls und bubies net rein.. wobei hinden angestellt sei, dass die horde nich die bösen sind, sondern die allianz, weil diese den friedenspakt gebrochen haben, aber das sei mal dahingestellt..
sie passen äußerlich einfach nich so sehr zur horde sondern mehr zur allianz.. die draenei würden eig auch zur horde eher passen als zur allianz, warum sich da bisher noch niemand aufgeregt hat, frag ich mich bis heute.. wahrscheinlich weil jeder ally mal nen bösen buben spielen wollte aber nie zur horde oder so.. naja egal ich philosophier schon zu viel ;D
so nun geschichtetechnisch: die blutelfen wurden aus den reihen des elfenvolkes verbannt, weil sie zu gierig nach den energien des sonnenbrunnens waren und naja.. wer allein steht in einem krieg, der sagt sich schnell "der feind meines feindes ist mein freund".. was in dem fall die horde war.. is also denke ich genauso wie bei den verlassenen, denn die waren auch nie ganz glücklich, in der horde einzusteigen, namen das aber in kauf, um den fortbestand ihres bundes zu sichern.. (ich will nich rasse sagen, denn eig sind das ja nur vergammelte leichenteile aus den vergangenen kriegen, die einst in der wow welt tobten^^) 
naja so long..
wer sie mag oder nicht?
aussehen? hübsch und klein, in der horde aber unpassend..
geschichte? tiptop nach dem motto der feind meines feindes ist mein freund ^-^
mfg ichö


----------



## Belias (11. November 2008)

Also ich hab nix gegen Blutelfen. Zumindestens nichts was hilft^^

Spaß beiseite. Lore Technisch passen die Blutelfen zwar nicht ganz zur Horde, aber noch weniger zur Allianz.
Optisch finde ich Weibliche Blutelfen noch in Ordnung, aber die männlichen Vertreter...denen fehlt irgendwie das Atribut "Männlich".
Die Tanz-Animation spricht da wahre Bände genauso, wie die Stimme, die doch ne leicht homoerotische Seite hat.
Die Kampf-Animation dabei wirken recht normal und zeigen wie graziel die Elfen im Vergelich zum Rest der Horde sind.
Ich selbst spiele keinen Blutelfen, obwohl ich Hordler bin, da mir weibliche Blutelfen zwar von der Optik hergefallen, aber die Schultern, sowie die Waffe einfach nur mikrig aussehen. Bei männlichen Blutelfen fehlt mir, wie oben beschrieben, einfach das Männliche. Ich will einfach keine Tunte spielen^^


----------



## vathrass (11. November 2008)

ich mag keine blutelfen.sie passen einfach nicht zur horde und wer wc3 kennt sollte wissen, dass man sie beim volk menschen spielt und das sie daher besser bei der allianz und draenei zu der horde kommen sollte.trotzdem würd ich niemanden kicken oder nicht aufnehmen nur da er blutelf ist.


----------



## Shurkien (11. November 2008)

vathrass schrieb:


> ich mag keine blutelfen.sie passen einfach nicht zur horde und wer wc3 kennt sollte wissen, dass man sie beim volk menschen spielt und das sie daher besser bei der allianz und draenei zu der horde kommen sollte.trotzdem würd ich niemanden kicken oder nicht aufnehmen nur da er blutelf ist.




Öhm,.. Spiel du mal lieber Wc3 oO Die haben Stress mit den Menschen o.o


----------



## Baldoran (11. November 2008)

mein twink hexer (mittlerweile mein main) ist ein blutelf ...
und ich muss sagen die blutelfen sind eine tolle rasse !
nichtnur da ich durch sie einen hexer spielen kann ... sry aber ich mag untote und orcs nicht so optisch ansprechend...
ich habe nichts gegen sie ... aber ich selbst möchte was anderes spielen...
ist so wie mit priester oder tank sein...
ich finde sie toll aber selbst bin ich lieber der dd...
zurück zum thema...sondern auch weil ich sie insgesamt auch gut leiden kann...
achja und die körperhaltung der männlichen blutelfen hat mich angesprochen...
als troll hat man immer so eine ungesunde körperhaltung...

was viele gegen blutelfen haben ?
hm...
ich weiß es nicht...
wahrscheinlich ärgert sie dieses unfreundliche rp welches manche blutelfen immer abspielen...
ich meine dieses :

blutelf betritt das gebiet...
sieht eine andere rasse...
lächelt auf sie herab...
spricht sie an...
beleidigt sie...
andere rasse bringt 2 wörter heraus...
blutelf beleidigt die andere rasse erneut...
wartet auf keine weitere antwort...
(jetzt kommt die härte !) verschwindet mithilfe des : E: wendet sich ab ... 
und das gespräch ist beendet...
wenn blutelfen sich abwenden fühlen sie sich erfolgreich und unglaublich cool...
der einzige weg dies zu verhindern und einen blutelf im rp zu besiegen ist es :
einen herausfordernden (blutelfen abwertenden satz) aussprechen ! (nachdem er sich abgewendet hat)
der blutelf wird sich nun umdrehen !
dies ist eure chance !
nachdem ihr euren satz ausgesprochen habt bereitet dieses selbsgemachte emote bereits vor !
das emote lautet wie folgt : grinst böse richtung %n (blutelf anklicken nicht vergessen !) und wendet sich wieder wichtigen dingen zu ...
das emote müsst ihr aktivieren wenn der blutelf sich umgedreht hat...
und sobald es im chat steht verschwindet ihr bevor der blutelf etwas sagen kann ...


----------



## Atabax (11. November 2008)

die blutelfen wurden nicht von den menschen ausgerottet sondern von arthas  der zwar ein mensch ist aber zu der zeit nicht mehr zur allianc gehörte


----------



## abe15 (11. November 2008)

Warum hab ich das Gefühl das alle die auf "Ich spiele einen Allianzler und mag Blutelfen" gewählt haben einen Nachtelfen spielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanem (11. November 2008)

das mit allianz is käse, wenn man wc3 gespielt hat, weiß man, warum nicht: die menschen behandelten sie wie dreck und kael'thas hat sogar gesagt, zielich wortwörtlich, "ich hasse die allianz", und da alle blutelfen anfangs kael vergöttern können sie nicht zur allianz -> sie müssen zur horde

ich hab nix gegen sie, is ne normale klasse, nur etwas schw... sehen die männer schon aus ^^
würde keinen spielen, aber umblozen im bg tu (sorry für diese formulierung) ich sie allemal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (11. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Warum hab ich das Gefühl das alle die auf "Ich spiele einen Allianzler und mag Blutelfen" gewählt haben einen Nachtelfen spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weiß nicht...
ist eigentlich ein vorurteil oder ? alle allys die blutelfen mögen würden nachtelfen spielen ?


----------



## Shurkien (11. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Warum hab ich das Gefühl das alle die auf "Ich spiele einen Allianzler und mag Blutelfen" gewählt haben einen Nachtelfen spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sind beides Gayelfen x:

Und Baldoran:

Was viele an ihnen so scheiße finden:

Sie sehen schwul aus
Sie haben eine Schwule Stimme
Sie können Pala werden


----------



## Baldoran (11. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Sind beides Gayelfen x:
> 
> Und Baldoran:
> 
> ...



sag sowas nicht !
ich möchte sowas nicht hören...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber egal !
ich mag blutelfen trotzdem !


----------



## Latharíl (12. November 2008)

aaalsooooo

die blutelfen haben nur die klasse paladine, heißen tun se bei denen blutritter...

blutelfen sind eventuell deswegen nicht ganz so passend für die horde, weil man ihnen nicht das wilde kriegsgeschrei zutraut...orcs wirken einfach wilder und erbarmnungsloser, untote verschlagen, tauren mächtig *hey, n taure könnte n gnom einfach umnieten, in dem er sich auf den kleinen setzt*, bei den trollen allerdings bin ich der festen überzeugung das sie einfach die besten drogendealer wows sind *spaaaaaß* xD

blutelfen sind süchtig nach magie, erbrarmungslos um an mana zu gelangen, auf den eigenen vorteil bedacht, voller hass gegenüber menschen und den amanitrollen und sie halten nichts von den anderen rassen...


die horde gilt deswegen als "böse", weil sie nicht so blessiert wie menschen sind, so "wir sind ja so gut und dienen nur der natur" wie nachtelfen auftreten oder "alles wird gut, alles ist schön"- feeling verbreiten wie die draenei...+vermutungen, mehr nichts+

ich find blutelfen einfach nice xD auch die männlichen...auch wenn man sich an die gewöhnen muss >.< und sie passen zur horde, bzw zum image der horde xD


----------



## Deekayn (12. November 2008)

Also Sorry an alle die ein Blutelfen spielen nix gegen euch!!Aber Blutelfen sehen in meinen Augen vom Aussehen her sehr Homosexuell aus und wenn sie dann auch noch springen sehen sie aus wie kleine prinzessinnen fehlt nur noch das tütü lol!!Sorry aber ist so!!!


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

blutelfen passen mal gar nicht zu der horde find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (12. November 2008)

Hab zwar auch nen Blutelfentwink aber so ganz kann ich mich mit ihnen nicht anfreunden. Die Rasse für sich geht ja noch aber das Startgebiet *würg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (12. November 2008)

Ich find es absolut lustig wie hier manche begründen nur weil die Blutelfen angeblich "Schwul" oder "Gay" aussehen passen sie nicht zur Horde?

Gegenfrage warum nicht? Soll das im klartext heißen Allianz = Homosexuellen freundlich Horde=Homophop? Alle die hier groß rumbrüllen "For the Hord" sollten sich mal gedanken machen wie weit ihre tolleranz grenze ist. Denn damit stempelt ihr euch ja selbst als intollerant in der eigenen Fraktion an. 

Genau so gut kann man sagen Allianz = Gut und Horde = Böse! Da ihr Homosexuelle so verteufel weil es ja was ganz was schlimmes ist passen sie perfekt zur Horde. Denn da tut sich diese Formel auf:

Blutelfen = Schwul = Anders / Böse = Horde

ihr könnt gerne mit anstendigen Argumenten kommen aber diese ist einfach nur lächerlich! Ihr solltet weniger DSDS oder diese ganzen Komedy sendungen sehen Homosexualität hat meies wissens nichts mit rumhüpfen zu tun oder gar tütü tragen! Ich selbst habe Schwule in meinem Bekanntenkreis und ich muss ganz erlich sagen bis jetzt haben sie noch nicht rum geträllert wie eure horror Vorstellungen.

Also bringen wir das ganze hier wieder auf ein normales Level und diskutieren richtig!


----------



## Silmarilli (12. November 2008)

HuHu

öhm ich persönlich mag Blutelfen nicht
1. weil se tuntig aussehen
2. weil die meisten se wegen ihrem tuntigen Aussehen als Schwul bezeichnen (oder gay) obwohl ich nicht viele Schwule kenne die so tuntig sind
3. weil se aus WoW teilweise ein Manga machen was mir so auch nicht gefällt

geschichtlich find ich se gut und finde ich auch das se zur Horde passen aber das Auftreten und Aussehen waren ein Griff in den Mülleimer

lg sily

Tante Edith erzählte mir gerade das etwas weiter oben jemand meinte das , so wie die männlichem Blutelfen dastehen das Kreuzschmerzen verursachen würde .... öhm ... nö eigentlich ist das sehr entspannend *fg*


----------



## Morcan (12. November 2008)

Die sollen nunmal anmutig bis arrogant stolzieren, das ist ihr Stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragsha (12. November 2008)

Also ich hab nix gegen Blutelfinen die sehen mal gut aus net so wie ne Orcin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so ein mänlicher Blutelf sieht etwas schwul aus!!


----------



## Fareel (12. November 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Ich find es absolut lustig wie hier manche begründen nur weil die Blutelfen angeblich "Schwul" oder "Gay" aussehen passen sie nicht zur Horde?
> 
> Gegenfrage warum nicht? Soll das im klartext heißen Allianz = Homosexuellen freundlich Horde=Homophop? Alle die hier groß rumbrüllen "For the Hord" sollten sich mal gedanken machen wie weit ihre tolleranz grenze ist. Denn damit stempelt ihr euch ja selbst als intollerant in der eigenen Fraktion an.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich mal wieder jemand, der nicht mehr in der (geistigen) 7. Klasse steckt.


----------



## rafax271 (12. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Sind beides Gayelfen x:
> 
> Und Baldoran:
> 
> ...



Bitte erklär mir mal weshalb du es so schlimm findest wenn jemand oder etwas "schwul" aussieht oder sich anhört. Bin sehr gespannt auf deine Antwort!


----------



## rafax271 (12. November 2008)

Deekayn schrieb:


> Also Sorry an alle die ein Blutelfen spielen nix gegen euch!!Aber Blutelfen sehen in meinen Augen vom Aussehen her sehr Homosexuell aus und wenn sie dann auch noch springen sehen sie aus wie kleine prinzessinnen fehlt nur noch das tütü lol!!Sorry aber ist so!!!




Sorry, aber ist nicht so!


----------



## Drumdrum (12. November 2008)

offtank12 schrieb:


> naja iwie find ich sie passen nich zur horde wegen der witze zum einen und da sie schöner sind als die anderen völker der horde


schön? naja sehen halt aus wie menschen mit langen ohren^^
ich finde nachwievor das tauren die coolste rassen sind ham einfach am meisten style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: das ganze gay gelaber einfach ignorieren das ist das dumme gebrabbel von kindern deren geistiger horizont vor ihrer haustür endet


----------



## Laeknishendr (12. November 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich mag meine Elfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier schreibt zu 100% eine Frau - Aussehen am wichtigsten *g*


----------



## Gerbalin (12. November 2008)

Meine eigene Meinung ist das weibliche Blutelfen schon noch gehen und die meisten auch wirklich Modellstyle haben, ob eine Frau so aussehen muss entscheidet jeder für sich aber Fakt ist Figur technisch sind die Proportionen in Ordnung.

Aber die Männer genau wie Nachtelfen schauen einfach total  aufgespritzt, mit diversen Präparaten aus. Siehe Brustkorb - Oberarme usw. Hinzu kommt die Stimme und die Gestik der Blutelfen die wirklich an sehr feminine Homosexuelle erinnert. Ja sie sind einfach Schwuchteln und das werden sie auch für mich bleiben. Wer einen haben will soll einen machen ich brauche keinen.

Ich hab kein Problem mit Homosexuellen, weil die Frage wird ja jetzt dann sicher kommen, weil sie mich nicht wirklich tangieren und ich nicht damit konfrontiert werde. Bedeutet sollen sie machen was sie wollen, so lange ich nicht belästigt werde damit.


----------



## Silmarilli (12. November 2008)

he du da über mir .... ich hatte schon fast tränen in den augen für deine Definition des männlichen Blutelfen als sehr femininen Homosexuellen ... dann kam das mit den Schwuchteln und vorbei der Traum.
Das du kein Problem mit Homosexuellen hast glaub ich dir sofort ... solange du keinen siehst hörst oder dich gar einer belästigt sind dir Schwuchteln also egal. Tolles Statement.

Ich würd mir mal an deiner Stelle überlegen ob du dir ganz sicher bist das du mit manch anderem Mensch nicht vielleicht doch ein Problem hast. Weil ich glaub die verstecken sich nicht wenn se dich sehen.

Aber bitte erwähne Homosexuelle und Schwuchteln nicht im gleichen Zusammenhang weil zweiteres im Deutschsprachigen Raum immer noch eine Beleidigung ist und behaupte zeitgleich das du mit ihnen kein Problem hast . *zähne fletsch und Gerbalin anknurr*


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Weil ich glaub die verstecken sich nicht wenn se dich sehen.



Das ist dann aber wieder nicht mein Problem...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (9. Dezember 2008)

Blutelfen = Hochelfen 
Hochelfen sind eben elegante, anmutende und eher grazile Gestalten und nicht breitschultrig und muskulös. Wer der Ansicht ist, der sollte mal seine Nase in diverse Bücher stecken *zwinker*
Blizzard hat sich in dem Fall halt genau an diese Beschreibung der Hochelfen gehalten und die Blutelfen eben grazil gebastelt und deswegen sind die Männer halt keine breitschultrigen Brecher wie jetzt zb die Orcs oder Tauren. 
Gut die Sprunganimation bei den männlichen Blutelfen ist jetzt wirklich nicht gut gelungen aber das ist auch das Einzige was an den männlichen Blutelfen in dem Moment etwas lächerlich wirkt. 
Von der Hintergrundgeschichte was die Blutelfen haben, passen sie hervorragend zur Horde. Machtgierig, Hinterhältig, Arrogant, Überheblich, Manasüchtig... Eigentlich alles keine Eigenschaften die für eine Zugehörigkeit zur Allianz sprechen würde. Böse zeichnet sich nicht nur alleine durchs Aussehen aus. Man kann böse sein und aussehen wie ein Engel genauso wie aussehen wie frisch aus der Hölle entsprungen, aber brav wie ein Lämmlein sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich persönlich finde es eigentlich schon traurig wenn man jemand (in dem Fall eine Spielfigur) als schwul oder gay bezeichnet, nur weil sie nicht in das Schema F passt. Da frag ich mich, ob das genauso ist, wenn den Leuten in der Stadt jemand begegnet, der auch nicht in das Schema F - Gesellschaftsbild passt ob er dann auch gleich als schwul bezeichnet wird *sfz*


----------



## Tramadol (10. Dezember 2008)

Terroris91 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie gehört das jemand wegen einer bestimmten Rasse aus ner Instanzengruppe gekickt wird!!
> Is ja auch zimlich lächerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ausgenommen auf nem RP server da kann ich mir sowas durchaus vorstelllen ^^ evtl sogar rassistische bewegungen(Gilden) die jeden Blutelfen beschimpfen^^
Ich persönlich hab nicht gegen Blutis nur bissle arrogant und des öfteren etwas doof, liegt aber wohl an der Masser der Palas xD


----------



## Smoke89 (10. Dezember 2008)

rein PvE technisch find ich die BE wirklich sehr nice und ich mag sie auch aber PvP technisch sind nur Palas zu gebrauchen um das Optimum aus deinem Char rausholen kannst wegen den Volksfähigkeiten.


----------



## Pcasso (10. Dezember 2008)

moinmoin

ich sags mal so....blutelfeninnen waren für mich als einziges brauchbar, rein ins winterset und schon is nen ansehnlicher lvl 1 bankchar fertig, aber was schlachten betrifft find ich das rumgedrehe im sprung etc. viel zu "rosa brille" like

is so net auch schon rotkäppchen über die wiesen zur oma gehüpft??? 

naja....die deathknights wiederrum kann man als annehmbar betrachten, der gehüpfe bei den kerlen wirkt immer noch daneben, bei den frauen kann man es tolerieren aber im großen und ganzen kann ich mich wenigstens darauf einlassen das die b11-dk kombination für mich als einzige in frage käme


----------



## Grinsedrache (10. Dezember 2008)

Die wohl unpassendste Rasse die es gibt.

Ihr Gehopse ( Männlein wie Weiblein ) sieht einfach nur " LOL !! " und peinlich aus.
Die Castanimationen sehen peinlich aus. 
Palas haben bei den BE nix zu suchen.
Blutelfen Todesritter : schlag mich in die Fresse !!! NA Los !! aber brich dir keinen Fingernagel ab..  -.- 

Blutelfe = Free  KoS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Untoter hat mehr Stil als so ein hüpfendes magersüchtiges Püppchen.

DEAD TO THE LIVING !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (11. Dezember 2008)

WTF??? Blutelfen FTW!!!!
Meiner Meinung sind wir zusammen mit den Verlassenen die neue Horde!!!


----------



## Atroniss (11. Dezember 2008)

mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, aber mir wären die alten zeiten lieber. Horde ohne Blutelfen und Palas.

Leider geht das jetzt auf kosten der Bgs


----------



## Ant1gen (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag die nicht

Wenn man Objecktiv die Horde betrachtet, dann fällt einen was auf....

KRAFT, FURCHTLOSSIGKEIT UND GESTANK...(man weiß nicht wehr mehr stinkt, die Untoten, die schon seit Monaten verwesen, oder die Orcs)

Und Alianz,

......

na, ja die haben Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Metrosexuelle Elfen....

wo passen den die Blütelfen mit ihren dünnen Ärmchen?


----------



## Turican (11. Dezember 2008)

Wer Blutelfen spielt,mag halt schwul wirkende Männer und arrogrante hochnäsige Weiber.

Warum spielen viele kleine Jungs wohl Nachtelfen Frauen,Einsamkeit und die rechte Hand hat einen Namen.


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. Dezember 2008)

> hr Gehopse ( Männlein wie Weiblein ) sieht einfach nur " LOL !! " und peinlich aus.



Klar, hüpfende Kühe sehen sicher besser beim Hüpfen aus.



> Die Castanimationen sehen peinlich aus.



Nö. Sieht recht stylisch aus.



> Palas haben bei den BE nix zu suchen.



Oh rly? Du weißt also nichts über Blutritter der Warcraft-Lore?



> Blutelfen Todesritter : schlag mich in die Fresse !!! NA Los !! aber brich dir keinen Fingernagel ab.. -.-



Natürlich dürfen nur Menschen von Arthas versklavt werden....äh warte.....nö, Arthas hat auch gerne Blutelfen versklavt, von daher "hüpfen" sie auch als DKs rum.



> Blutelfe = Free KoS dance.gif



Ein gratis Kill-on-sight? Kostet das andere Klassen was? Aber soweit ich deine Postings gelesen hab muss der erst mal auf 10% und beim Reggen sein damit du nbe Chance hast.



> Ein Untoter hat mehr Stil als so ein hüpfendes magersüchtiges Püppchen.



Geschmackssache? Was ist an einer Leiche besser als an einer Elfe?
Nebenbei sind die Verlassenen, also die Klasse die du nimmst wenn du UD spielen willst, die absolut unpassendste Klasse für einen DK.



> DEAD TO THE LIVING !!!



Tot (Adjektiv) zu den Lebenden? 
Mein ehemaliger Englisch-Lehrer würde jetzt mit dem Kopf gegen den Tisch hauen.


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. Dezember 2008)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> wo passen den die Blütelfen mit ihren dünnen Ärmchen?



1. Nicht zur Allianz, da sie mal eben fast von den Menschen ausgerottet wurden.
2. Zu den Untoten. For your Interest, die Tauren/Orcs/Trolle mögen weder Elfen noch Leichen, es ist ein Zweckbündnis.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Dezember 2008)

Die Blödelfe.. Aufzucht und Hege..

Na also ich bin wohl trotz Allychar immer noch mehr Horde, finde die Blutelfen für ein Hordenvolk einfach total unpassend..


----------



## MightySten (11. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wer Blutelfen spielt,mag halt schwul wirkende Männer und arrogrante hochnäsige Weiber.
> 
> Warum spielen viele kleine Jungs wohl Nachtelfen Frauen,Einsamkeit und die rechte Hand hat einen Namen.



Solche Antworten deuten wohl auf einen verhärmten Menschen hinter dem poster hin. Du tust mir leid!
So eine Beleidigung wird von mir auf jeden Fall gemeldet!

Bluteelfen sind, wie bereits erwähnt, eine sehr interessante Rasse. Auch wenn viele an der zierlichen
Gestalt eventuell sexuelle Vorlieben erkennen können, so ist mir ein Blutelf jedenfalls lieber als ein
grobklotziger Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, Sex hat in dem Spiel nichts zu suchen, also behaltet eure kindischen Vorurteile für euch und diskutiert das
mit Mama und Papa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Dezember 2008)

MightySten schrieb:


> Solche Antworten deuten wohl auf einen verhärmten Menschen hinter dem poster hin. Du tust mir leid!
> So eine Beleidigung wird von mir auf jeden Fall gemeldet!
> 
> Bluteelfen sind, wie bereits erwähnt, eine sehr interessante Rasse. Auch wenn viele an der zierlichen
> ...



Lol was ist daran Beleidigend? Männliche Blutelfen sind wirklich schwul das ist tatsache und man kann ruhig dazu stehen wenn so ne Figur spiel das ist ja nur ein Game. Du musst Dich deshalb net gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen es ging rein um die Chars, wenn Du auf Männer stehst ist es Dein Ding.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Lol was ist daran Beleidigend? Männliche Blutelfen sind wirklich schwul das ist tatsache und man kann ruhig dazu stehen wenn so ne Figur spiel das ist ja nur ein Game. Du musst Dich deshalb net gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen es ging rein um die Chars, wenn Du auf Männer stehst ist es Dein Ding.


Ist ja niedlich. Man kann vom Charakter auf den Spieler hinter der Figur schließen?
Dann bist du warscheinlich nekrophil und ich ein Oköfuzzie oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asarion (11. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Männliche Blutelfen sind wirklich schwul das ist tatsache und man kann ruhig dazu stehen ...


Ähm... ja, klar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur wären dann die Blutelfen schon seit Jahrtausenden ausgestorben.

Meine beiden männlichen Blutelfen sind jedenfalls ganz normal hetero veranlagt und beide würden ums Verrecken niemals irgendwas mit einem Mann gleich welcher Rasse anfangen.

BTW: Woher nimmst Du die Behauptung, es wäre eine Tatsache, das männliche Blutelfen schwul sind? Nur weil sie ein wenig seltsam stehen (was ich auch orthopädisch gesehen eher merkwürdig finde)? Schau Dich mal in RL um. Den meisten Schwulen wirst Du nicht ansehen, das sie schwul sind und so mancher, der schwul zu sein scheint (vom Aussehen) ist es nicht. Ansonsten hätte ich gerne den Beweis, der Deine "Tatsache" untermauert. Aussehen, Stehweise, etc. gelten nicht.

Also, nicht verallgemeinern, bitte.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Dezember 2008)

Asarion schrieb:


> Ähm... ja, klar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geh mal nach Köln oder in anderen Städten und Du wist parallelen sehen -> stehen, reden , Gestik. Und dann sag nochmal es ist nicht so. Ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung da ich beruflich mal damit zu tun hatte btw


----------



## etmundi (11. Dezember 2008)

Blutelfen bei der Horde>>>> schlimm

Paladine bei der Horde>>>>>Katastrophe


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ist ja niedlich. Man kann vom Charakter auf den Spieler hinter der Figur schließen?
> Dann bist du warscheinlich nekrophil und ich ein Oköfuzzie oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope hab ich auch nicht gemacht, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Ich fands nur komisch das er gleich so in die Luft geht. Ich hab keines Wegs vom Char auf den Menschen dahinter geschlossen, les es Dir nochmal in Ruhe durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banderscoon (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, also ich spiele einen 80er Blutelf Hexenmeister und finde die Rasse einfach Klasse für BG! Jetzt mit dem DK geht es erst recht ab auf dem BG. 
Ich finde die Blutelfen passen zur Horde und was soll das eig. für eine Diskusion sein? Blizzard hat die History so gemacht und dann ist es halt auch mal so..

Was auch besser passt Allianz oder Horde is ja völlig wayne.. Blutelfen gehören mal zur Horde


----------



## BrdDaSram (11. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Paladine bei der Horde>>>>>Katastrophe



/sign

Das geht einfach net >.<


----------



## Asarion (11. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Geh mal nach Köln oder in anderen Städten und Du wist parallelen sehen -> stehen, reden , Gestik. Und dann sag nochmal es ist nicht so. Ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung da ich beruflich mal damit zu tun hatte btw



Ich wohne in Köln und das seit 6 Jahren. Klar, es wird IMMER Schwule geben, die sich auch schwul benehmen, aber die große Masse erkennst Du nicht, weil die sich völlig normal benehmen. Eigentlich gibt es kein schwules Benehmen, sondern nur etwas, für das andere es halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unsere Gesellschaft hat eine Macke: Es fallen immer nur die auf, die sich nicht normal benehmen, also fallen die 90% der Schwulen, die sich normal benehmen, gar nicht auf. Logische Schlußfolgerung für die meisten: Schwule = so und so und nicht anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem kenne ich einige Männer, die... ähm... sagen wir recht "feminin" gebaut und trotzdem hetero sind. Dafür können die ja nichts. Trotzdem dürfen die sich sehr oft von irgendwelchen Deppen anhören, sie sollen sich in ihre Schwulenkneipen verpissen.

Bei solch einem Schubladendenken könnte ich ausrasten, echt ey.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Crystania (11. Dezember 2008)

Um mal vom Schwulenthema wieder zu den (weiblichen-)Blutelfen zu kommen, möchte ich jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen. Mein Mainchar ist eine Blutelfe, nicht weil irgendwie die nur hübsch aussehen, oder weil das Startgebiet so kunterbunt ist, sondern weil ich die Geschichte drum herum mag, und schon im Trailer zu Burning Crusade ich diese Blutelfe, die den Manawyrm aussagt unglaublich böse fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also finde ich Blutelfen echt passend zur Horde. Sie sind etwas böse veranlagt und ein wenig durchtrieben, im Gegensatz zu einer kleinen niedlichen, knuffeligen, kunterbunten, putzigen Gnomin :-). Es gibt ja auch bei Blutelfen, hübsche Chars und weniger hübsche Chars... find meine Blutelfe genauso hübsch wie meine Untote, von daher hat das meine Wahl zur Blutelfe nicht wirklich beeinflusst (gibt übrigens auch hübsche Taurinnen, Trolle). 
Ich finde es nur arm, wenn jemand aus der Gruppe gekickt wird nur weil sein Char Blutelf ist. Mein Freund spielt auch eine rosarote Palanette, aber als Frau würde ich nicht sagen das der Char schwul aussieht, nur echte Männer tragen pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habt ein Herz für Blutelfen <3

Greetz, Cry



> Paladine bei der Horde>>>>>Katastrophe
> 
> 
> /sign
> ...



By the way.. Bei der Horde heißen sie ja eigentlich Blutritter... nur durch Blizzards Einheitsbrei heißt die Klasse auch Paladin.


----------



## Uranius (11. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Geh mal nach Köln oder in anderen Städten und Du wist parallelen sehen -> stehen, reden , Gestik. Und dann sag nochmal es ist nicht so. Ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung da ich beruflich mal damit zu tun hatte btw



Ja ne ist klar.
Ich war in Köln und hab niemanden gesehen der sich wie ein Blutelf verhält?

Hast Du dich mal mit der Geschichte der Welt auseinander gesetzt? Römisches Reich? Lustknaben? Schon mal was von gehört?

Leider haben wir in der christlich dunklen Zeit ne menge verlernt. Sowas wie Akzeptanz und Tolleranz.

Blutelfen tanzen schwul? Echt? Ich find die tanzen wie viele Boybands. Sind die alle schwul? Was machen dann die ganzen Mädels um die rum?

Mein Freund nimm dir bitte mal zu Herzen: Nur weil etwas deine Klischee betonten Erwartungen erfüllt, muss es nicht gleich das Ergebnis sein, was Du dir daraus bildest.


----------



## Garafdîr (11. Dezember 2008)

Wie ich mit WoW angefangen hatte, wollte ich unbedingt einen Elfen spielen. Leider gab es nur den Nachtelfen bei der Allianz. Hatte dann zwei Chars gemacht gehabt, den Nachtelfen (Krieger) und einen Untoten (Schurken). Den Untoten habe ich nur Erstellt, weil eine Kollegin von mir bei der Horde ist und eine Gilde hat. Bin dann bei der Horde geblieben. Wie dann die erste Erweiterung raus karm, hatte ich mir dann meinen Blutelfen (Jäger) erställt und bin dann auch bei im geblieben. Ich kann es überhaupt nicht nachvolziehen was die Leute gegen die Bltelfen haben. Meine Verlobte spielt auch eine Blutelfin. Wir wollen in Januar oder in Februar, unsere Chars ingame Heiraten. Es kahmen auch schon oft solche Sprüche, das die Männlichen Blutelfen Schwul und die Weiblichen Blutelfen Lesbisch währen. Da frage ich mich immer wie die auf soetwas kommen. Ja ok, bei den Männern schauen so manche Frisuren wirklich so aus als ob die für Schwule währen. Aber man braucht die ja nicht nehmen. Das einzige was mich an den Blutelfen gestört hatte wahr, das es keine Kriger gab. Jetzt seit es die zweite Erweiterung giebt, hatte ich mir sovort einen Todesritter gemacht, der natürlich auch ein Blutelf ist. Jetzt können auch Blutelfen Tanken.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (11. Dezember 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Jetzt können auch Blutelfen Tanken.




Pala-tank ftw


----------



## Asarion (11. Dezember 2008)

Garafdîr schrieb:


> Jetzt können auch Blutelfen Tanken.


Konnten sie vorher auch schon. Ich sag nur: Tankadin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein auf Schutz geskillter Blutritter ist was feines.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## annox (11. Dezember 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar.
> Ich war in Köln und hab niemanden gesehen der sich wie ein Blutelf verhält?
> 
> Hast Du dich mal mit der Geschichte der Welt auseinander gesetzt? Römisches Reich? Lustknaben? Schon mal was von gehört?
> ...


Nun, setz doch einem homophoben Spießer nicht so arg zu. Er spielt betont maskuline Chars, denen er die ganze Zeit unbeobachtet auf den Hintern schauen kann. Und er wähnt sich fern jeden Verdachts...^^


----------



## sumonoshi (11. Dezember 2008)

Nun, als Troll hasse ich natürlich die Blutelfen aus tiefstem Herzen!
Haben sie doch unseren heiligen Boden entweiht und zusammen mit den Menschen fast mein ganzes Volk ausgerottet.
Aber im Moment stehen wir nun mal zusammen gegen unser gemeinsamens Übel, die Allianz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MightySten (11. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Lol was ist daran Beleidigend? Männliche Blutelfen sind wirklich schwul das ist tatsache und man kann ruhig dazu stehen wenn so ne Figur spiel das ist ja nur ein Game. Du musst Dich deshalb net gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen es ging rein um die Chars, wenn Du auf Männer stehst ist es Dein Ding.



1. Beleidigend fand ich den Satz "Warum spielen viele kleine Jungs wohl Nachtelfen Frauen,Einsamkeit und die rechte Hand hat einen Namen. "
2. Die Aussage 'männliche Blutelfen sind wirklich schwul' zeigt, dass auch du ein von Vorurteilen geprägter Mensch bist. Wären alle männlichen Blutelfen schwul, gäbe es wohl keinen Nachwuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ich fühle mich nicht persönlich angegriffen
4. Ich stehe nicht auf Männer, aber das ist nicht Diskussionspunkt hier.

Have a nice day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele selber nen Blutelf als Main...finde die weiblichen ganz nett, würde mir aber lieber nen männlichen UD machen, wenn ich könnte.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (11. Dezember 2008)

Wieso sollte ich was gegen sie haben ?

Nach der Story weiß ich zwar nicht mehr genau, wieso sie bei uns gelandet sind, aber sie wurden von der Alliseite doch wegen ihrer Sucht nach Magie versto´ßen, also bestens.


----------



## Reo_MC (11. Dezember 2008)

Da der TE nen Blutelfen spielt will ich ihm mal nicht aufn Arschkeks gehn: *musik an* Entschuldigung, lieber TE, aber wenn du auch nur mit dem Wort Blutelf die Sufu benutzt hättest, dann wärest du jetz um ungefähr zwanzigtausend Threads reicher! *musik aus*
 BTT: Blutelfen sind ganz cool, vor allem als Rogue wenns mal eng wird ihr Irgendein-Stilleeffekt-Rassenskill ist nützlich.
 Wurde da schon so einiges mal überrascht und (nicht so überraschend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch umgehauen.

SF


----------



## Sobe1 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte schonmal in einem anderen Thread ein paar Sätze geschrieben, jedoch war das thema etwas anders( und ich habe diese ganzen 7 Seiten bis hierhin gelesen.)

1. Ich bin selber Blutelfe (und das ist auch gut so).
2. Sind meiner Meinung nach die männlichen Vetreter nicht schwul. (Argumente gibts ja genug).
3. 
  -1 Thema Horde

Wie oben angesprochen wurde in einem anderen Thread auch mal damit befasst, allerdings weis ich weder den Namen noch den ganz genauen Themen Schwerpunkt. Von Wrathgate und Woltk waren da noch kein wirklichen Infos draussen.
Jetzt hat sich ja vieles geklärt und unsere Vermutungen haben sich teilweise bestätigt. Die Apotheker haben ja Sabotage Quests gegen die Horde (zb. Steinard wird ein wichtiger Allianz Gefangener getötet, der der Horde Informationen geben will). Es gab immer mal wieder Hinweise auf die neue Seuche und das die Apotheker nicht ganz der Sylvana wohl gesonnen sind.
  -2 Hat Varimathras die volle Kontrolle über das Arathiebecken und das Hochland mit seiner Elitetruppe, was die Woltk Aktivität in UC begünstigt. 
  -3 ist Sylvana zu Thrall gegangen um ihn um Hilfe zu bitten.
  -4 gibt es ne Menge Posten in WoW wo wenn dort ein Verlassener steht, es sich um einen Apotheker handelt.
  -5 Blutelfen pflegen einen guten Kontakt mit den Verlassenen (Tarrens Mühle und Tristessa bekräftigen das).
so reicht dazu erstmal

4. wurde der geschichtliche Hintergrund am Anfang sehr gut dargestellt, warum Blutelfen auf Allianzseite unmöglich sind.
5. Gibt es jetzt 3 Blutelfenfraktionen die mir spontan einfallen.
   -1 Seher (ehemalige "Blutelfen" aus der Invasionszeit mit Kael, die allerdings dann den Angriff auf Shattrath nicht durchgeführt haben und sich von Kael abgewendet haben.
   -2 Silbermond standart Elfen^^  , tja ist klar und schon in den Seiten geklärt worden (ehemalige Hochelfen, WC3 ect)
   -3 die Blutelfen die noch immer Kael folgen. (Name vergessen -_- , naja, es sind halt noch die damals mit ihm durchs Portal gegangen sind und immer noch seinem Glauben verfallen sind. Die Truppe die Shattrath einnehmen sollte ist ja "desertiert", sonst wär Shat wohl Schrott) Daraus ergibt es auch einen Sinn, warum man als Blutelf /Hordler auch Blutelfen töten muss. Sie erachten eine alternative Möglichkeit der Manabeschaffung in ihrer Arroganz als inakzeptabel, selbst im Sonnenbrunnen Plateau!)
   -4 die neutralen Blutelfen die sich diversen Gruppierungen angeschlossen haben. (Was mir neulich erst auffiel und vielleicht könnte man da andersweitig weiterreden, bit Woltk hatten die Cenarius Fraktionen keine Blutelfen oder? In der Boreanischen Tundra hingegen trifft man ja eine im kleinen Lager)
so reicht auch erstmal.

6. Schurke und Jäger ist ok, da es sich um Waldläufer auch handelt. Die Hochelfen hatten ausgezeichnete Bogenschützen, Magier, Priester und Hexer. Dazu kommen als Standarteinheiten die Schwertkämpfer (jedoch fallen Krieger aus dem Manasuchtgrund irgendwie raus und Paladin war da ideal). Sie hatten Spione und haben ja immernoch etwas von Ihren Nachtelfverwandten.

7. Blutelfen zwingen das Licht zu gehorchen und müssen weder Elune anbeten sonst noch irgendwas, sie zwingen es einfach weil sie es können^^
8. Die Horde und besonders die Orcs und Tauren stehen viel für Ehre ein. Hatt man erst einmal das Wohlwollen eines Elfen erhalten, sind sie loyal bis zum Ende.

So hab jetzt bestimmt die Hälfte vergessen und ich bin gleich am Umsteig Bahnhof angekommen, also Schluss mit Schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja mir war hier derbe langweilig drinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (11. Dezember 2008)

ich wusste nich, dass in köln blutelfenähnliche menschen rumrennen ^^

und ich dachte auch, wir sind mit dem thema hier durch ^^

blutelfen. einstige hochelfen, sind für die horde geschaffen. sie sind böse, hinterhältig und eigentlich nur sich selbst und ihrem volk treu...ich könnt natürlich jetzt auch den text von sobe wiederholen, da sie aber schon alles gesagt hat, lass ichs.

ich möchte nur noch anmerken, dass jene, die behaupten blutelfen seien schwul und überhaupt die blutelfinnen seien  magersüchtig sich doch bitte mal mit einem rl-int-buff versehen lassen möchten oder sich bei aldi eine tüte intelligenz und verstand kaufen möchten.

^^

ansonsten könnte man jetzt auch sagen:

wer untote spielt, treibts gern mit toten.
wer tauren spielt, steht auf kühe.
wer orcs spielt, v*gelt gern in der natur. 

^^


----------



## Deadlift (12. Dezember 2008)

Kurz und knapp:
Jeder Blutelf Pala ist ein Ally Reroller.
(90% reichen mir zum Beweis meiner Theorie)


Blutelfen waren die blödeste Idee als Hordenrasse ever...
Früher kam auf einen Hordler 10 Allys, heute hast du 2 Hordler pro Ally.

Und ... Überraschung die meist gespielte Hordenrasse ist? ... Nein nicht mehr der Untote, es sind die Kuschelelfen...
(Der Blutelf Pala schlägt sogar den Untoten Schurken)

Will se nicht, wollte se nicht, kommen mir nicht ins Haus...


----------

